# En Juin... Tellines... Vin Blanc... soleil...à Beauduc...



## macelene (22 Avril 2006)

*Allez on se bouge les Sudistes ( et ceux qui veulent...) , *nous en lieu et place de se retrouver au resto*, 
retrouvons nous à Beauduc pour un grand Pique-nique...*










*La plage de Beauduc* : pour y accéder, le chemin est cahotique : au départ dArles prendre la D36 en direction de Salin de Giraud. A quelques kilomètres du village bifurquer sur la droite vers « La Bélugue » puis continuer tout droit jusquau début dune piste de terre battue de dix kilomètres environ pour arriver enfin à Beauduc. Cest le bout du monde, une plage de sept kilomètres de sable fin, un endroit hors du temps et oublié des cartes géographiques.



Je vous propose comme *date Le Week-end du 10 et 11 Juin
*pour être sûre d'avoir le soleil avec nous...
Bien entendu nous irons le Dimanche à Beauduc...

Chacun apporte son pique-nique et on partage...

Si l'envie vous titille... :rateau: 
N'hésitez pas...


Bien entendu cette proposition est ouverte à Toutes et Tous... tout en sachant bien que pour certains c'est loin... ​ 
​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bien entendu cette proposition est ouverte à Toutes et Tous... tout en sachant bien que pour certains c'est loin... ​




*Accepter *
des parisiens ?






:afraid:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Avril 2006)

Je prends une option.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2006)

*Accepter *
des suisses ?






:afraid:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Accepter *
> des suisses ?
> 
> 
> ...



Les Suisses ne descendent jamais dans le Sud à sec.


----------



## mado (22 Avril 2006)

Excellente idée m'dame :love:


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2006)

*Nous* en serons normalement.


----------



## joanes (22 Avril 2006)

ça me plait, très envie de venir. Je regarde de programer ça:love: :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Avril 2006)

j'y serais, avec ma chérie et mon nain, merci Elne... :love:


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2006)

si les gens viennent avec leur nain , je viens avec mon tigre obèse et nain de sibérie bretonne !!


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Accepter *
> des suisses ?
> 
> 
> ...



faudrait voir à pas trop déconner non plus, des suisses... et pourquoi pas des *belges* tant qu'on y est...


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2006)

les picards sont acceptés ?


----------



## macelene (22 Avril 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> ça me plait, très envie de venir. Je regarde de programer ça:love: :love:




Note tu as le temps de mettre tout ça dans tes tablettes... :rateau:  :love: 



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> j'y serais, avec ma chérie et mon nain, merci Elne... :love:









  avec une baby sister.... :rateau: ..


----------



## Taho! (22 Avril 2006)

c'est loin, mais c'est déjà vendu pour moi !  :love:


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2006)

il y a des dépars d'avignon ?


----------



## y&b (22 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Note tu as le temps de mettre tout ça dans tes tablettes... :rateau:  :love: ...


Euh tu sais, avec la tortue ...  :rateau: 

Ça à l'air bien ton plan, ça me tente


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> faudrait voir à pas trop déconner non plus, des suisses... et pourquoi pas des *belges* tant qu'on y est...



*Tout à fait ouais !*
on en a déjà suffisamment qui viennent avec les hollandais par hordes entières nous déranger en été sous prétexte qu'ils prennent des vacances pour pas en rajouter !

Bon d'accord, y'en a qui vont prétexter habiter dans le sud de la Belgique mais tout de même !
Et pourquoi pas des Luxembourgeois tant qu'on y est !


----------



## valoriel (22 Avril 2006)

Hop hop, option


----------



## y&b (22 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Hop hop, option



Bon d'accord !

uniquement si tu ramène l'hôtesse du stand apple de la fnac défence ... 

 :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (22 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Accepter *
> des parisiens ?
> 
> 
> ...




Et ça vous pose un problème môssieur ?


----------



## macelene (22 Avril 2006)

....  va falloir réserver toute la plage à ce train là...  :rateau:


----------



## mado (22 Avril 2006)

Et un minibus tout terrain


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2006)

*On aura un accès Wi Fi*
pour jouer à nos jeux préférés ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ....  va falloir réserver toute la plage à ce train là...  :rateau:




*C'est pas la MGZ*
ici...


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On aura un accès Wi Fi*
> pour jouer à nos jeux préférés ?



Mais... tu as ta gamegirl!!!!!


Bon, sans rire, on est bien entendu de la partie mais si le dimanche c'est pique nique à Beauduc, qu'est ce qu'on fait le samedi?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Avril 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Mais... tu as ta gamegirl!!!!!




*T'as déjà entendu parler*
de la charte ?






:hein:


----------



## nicogala (22 Avril 2006)

Pour parler technique : c'est comment déjà au niveau parkage ? (j'ai du y aller y a 20 ans... mes souvenirs me trahissent... :rateau: )  c'est du sable ou de la terre le sol du parking ? 
Nan, vous rigolez mais c'est super important à savoir pour poser une béquille !!


----------



## mado (22 Avril 2006)

Du sable


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Avril 2006)

Je serais probablement pas là. C'est le week-end qui précède les partiels, et comme je serai en galère pour valider mon année, j'aurais probablement autre chose à faire que de pique-niquer sur la plage (à mon grand regret d'ailleurs, mais fallait y penser avant...)

Désolé.


----------



## katelijn (23 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Allez on se bouge les Sudistes ( et ceux qui veulent...) , *nous en lieu et place de se retrouver au resto*,
> retrouvons nous à Beauduc pour un grand Pique-nique...*
> 
> *La plage de Beauduc* : pour y accéder, le chemin est cahotique : au départ dArles prendre la D36 en direction de Salin de Giraud. A quelques kilomètres du village bifurquer sur la droite vers « La Bélugue » puis continuer tout droit jusquau début dune piste de terre battue de dix kilomètres environ pour arriver enfin à Beauduc. Cest le bout du monde, une plage de sept kilomètres de sable fin, un endroit hors du temps et oublié des cartes géographiques.
> ...




Ce petit coin de paradis existe toujours?:love: :love: :love: 
Une vrai merveille 
On y est allé il y 'a 16 ans en plein mois de juillet , pas un chat ... le bonheur:love: 
Après on a mangé des tellines à l'aiolli avec un rosé bien frais:love:


----------



## mado (23 Avril 2006)

Y'a eu quelques changements..


----------



## katelijn (23 Avril 2006)

ben, il l'ont détruit 

Il me semblait bien d'avoir lu quelque chose à ce sujet, mais le post de macelene m'avait rassurée


----------



## macelene (23 Avril 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> ben, il l'ont détruit
> 
> Il me semblait bien d'avoir lu quelque chose à ce sujet, mais le post de macelene m'avait rassurée



pas la plage hein ...  :rateau:  elle est toujours là...    avec la mer devant et la ligne d'horizon... et les mouettes, le vent, le grand phare au loin... le sable qui fait crisser les sandouichs...  enfin de quoi passer un bon moment... 





			
				el chico a dit:
			
		

> Je serais probablement pas là. C'est le week-end qui précède les partiels, et comme je serai en galère pour valider mon année, j'aurais probablement autre chose à faire que de pique-niquer sur la plage (à mon grand regret d'ailleurs, mais fallait y penser avant...)
> 
> Désolé.



Certes... travailler pour toi, commander un peu de beau temps pour moi, avant... 
On ne fait pas toujours ce que l'on veut...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> On ne fait pas toujours ce que l'on veut...




*Vous avez compris*
les parisiens ?

Restez chez vous !


----------



## katelijn (23 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous avez compris*
> les parisiens ?
> 
> Restez chez vous !



Ohh le Nimois décapité, là  
Les parisiens ont besoin d'air frais ,là, tout de suite


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est pas la MGZ*
> ici...




tu disais ? :hein:  :hein:


----------



## sofiping (23 Avril 2006)

Le premier qui rigolera de mes chaussures squelette finira à la flotte:mouais:


----------



## macelene (23 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui rigolera de mes chaussures squelette finira à la flotte:mouais:   	Aujourd'hui 01h21








 :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (23 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui rigolera de mes chaussures squelette finira à la flotte:mouais:





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau:



Il y 'a des vives? :affraid: 

Petit cours de prévention: http://www.chru-lille.fr/cap/ca5-03juin5.htm


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui rigolera de mes chaussures squelette finira à la flotte:mouais:




je te prends au mot !!


----------



## Dory (23 Avril 2006)

Le programme ...les tellines ... le vin blanc..le soleil...c'est tellement tentant...

Et les nioubes vous les acceptez?


----------



## macelene (23 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Le programme ...les tellines ... le vin blanc..le soleil...c'est tellement tentant...
> 
> Et les nioubes vous les acceptez?



Bien entendu...


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: :rateau:







Haaaaaaa, les santiags de plage....


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Le programme ...les tellines ... le vin blanc..le soleil...c'est tellement tentant...
> 
> Et les nioubes vous les acceptez?



Si tu mets tes bottes... de plage...


----------



## Dory (24 Avril 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Si tu mets tes bottes... de plage...


Alors celles en plastique et le ciré qui va avec...en jaune de préférence..


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Le programme ...les tellines ... le vin blanc..le soleil...c'est tellement tentant...
> 
> Et les nioubes vous les acceptez?




au vu de ta signature, je dis oui les yeux fermés (mais demande à patoch de me retirer le bandeau !!   )


----------



## sofiping (24 Avril 2006)

me v'la bien ... j'ai plus intérêt à oublier mes squelettes ... :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bien entendu...








:afraid:


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Avril 2006)

Petite recommandation:ne pas lésiner sur les répulsifs moustiques, c'est parfois assez invivable, ces bestiaux sont même insensibles au vent souvent décourageant ;-((
Pas la peine d'inviter les suisses, ils y sont déjà avec leurs engins volants.
Ne pas compter plonger, la profondeur de l'eau étant d'environ 30cm pendant 100m.
Photographier les gens qui photographient les gens qui photographient les flamants roses.
Se munir de carabines anti-DJ et de treuils, plaques et pelles pour sortir la voiture ensablée voire enlisée.
Bon week-end ;-)


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2006)

ah moustiques ? ::affraid: :affraid:

pourrait bien me décourager ça !


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Petite recommandation:ne pas lésiner sur les répulsifs moustiques, c'est parfois assez invivable, ces bestiaux sont même insensibles au vent souvent décourageant ;-((



J'allais justement mettre un petit mot là-dessus, même si je ne serai pas là-bas : il me semble raisonnable de rappeler aux gens des villes que la nature en vrai, c'est pas tout à fait comme Ushuaia à la télé : y a pas que des grosses bêtes, y a aussi des petites 

Et comme le Vaccarès est en zone protégée, il peut arriver suivant les périodes que ça soit peuplé  Par contre, les plages ne sont pas forcément les endroits les plus attractifs pour les bêtes à 6 pattes, ce qui est un avantage (à Salins, ça peut être plus spectaculaire, du genre : je  cours pour aller de la voiture à la maison  histoire de ne pas ressembler à Bobby )

Donc, conseil d'ami (Macelene connaît mieux que moi et confirmera ou infirmera) prévoir les chaussettes et les pantalons longs au cas où )


----------



## rezba (24 Avril 2006)

Oui, il peut y avoir des stiques, et il peut y avoir du vent. Si y'a du vent, y'a pas de stiques. L'inverse n'est pas forcément vrai.
Il peut surtout y avoir aussi beaucoup beaucoup de soleil. Donc, prendre de la crème très forte. Surtout Alem. 

Je viendrais en fonction de discussions parallèles.


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2006)

Pour les moustiques, j'ai un mauvais souvenir d'un "nuage" de moustiques s'abattant sur nous non loin de Ste-Marie-quekchose... pas que je sois citadin, je viens de la Vallée de la Somme qui n'a pour le moment pas besoin d'être protégée pour adorer les moustiques mais le souvenir de cette escapade (finie en voiture dans laquelle nous avions couru) me laisse un souvenir cuisant !   

pour le soleil, mon rezbounet chéri, t'inquiètes, j'ai ma collec de tee-shirts à manches longues. bien plus efficaces que la crème (du moins en ce qui me concerne)


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Avril 2006)




----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

>




sujet de Portfolio : comment insérer une image sur les forums


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Avril 2006)

Depuis une dizaine de jours, des milliards de moustiques se sont abattus sur le delta du Rhône et plus particulièrement la Camargue. De l'espèce Aedes Caspius, ces moustiques sont capables de se déplacer sur de grandes distances (jusqu'à 40 km) et peuvent être porteurs du virus du Nil occidental*. Face à cette prolifération, la ministre de l'écologie a mobilisé la cellule de veille sanitaire sur le virus, de façon à ce que, si des suspicions de cas étaient signalées, le préfet puisse immédiatement mettre en uvre les procédures adaptées. 

Pour lutter contre ces invasions cycliques de moustiques, des expériences ont été menées depuis 1999 par le parc naturel régional de Camargue. Si la lutte biologique contre les larves est possible en évitant la mise en eau de certains canaux et marais aux périodes les plus favorables à leur développement, l'éradication des moustiques adultes est plus difficile, en l'absence de vent (Mistral) ou un coup de froid qui pourraient mettre fin à cette situation. 
En fait, le seul moyen officiel serait de faire appel à des pesticides. Plusieurs substances actives sont disponibles et homologuées en France. Selon le ministère de l'écologie, sur les milieux naturels sensibles, il faut privilégier le BTI (Bacillus thurigiensis israelensis), un bio insecticide reconnu pour son moindre impact sur les espèces non-cibles, parmi lesquelles figure l'homme 

Aujourd'hui, on ne peut que regretter l'absence d'anticipation des pouvoirs publics locaux. Malgré les expérimentations menées précédemment, aucune gestion de l'eau n'a été mise en place pour lutter contre les moustiques au stade larvaire, alors qu'il s'agit du seul et unique moyen efficace qui soit sans risque pour les populations et l'environnement. 

* Le virus du Nil occidental contamine normalement les oiseaux sauvages, mais peut être transmis à l'homme par des piqûres de moustiques, contaminés par des oiseaux. Ce virus n'entraîne le plus souvent qu'une banale infection type syndrome grippal. Toutefois, une infection encéphalitique est possible, notamment chez les personnes âgées et les macusers.


----------



## mado (24 Avril 2006)

Article daté de septembre 2005  



Ceci dit, Beauduc ça se mérite. Oui, il peut y avoir des moustiques, oui il peut y avoir du vent et du sable dans les yeux et les sandwiches, oui on peut s'enliser... Mais c'est pas le Paris Dakar ou le Camel Trophee non plus...


----------



## rezba (24 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Article daté de septembre 2005



La photo, elle, me semble faire partie de la collection de mises en scènes scabreuses des sbires du Préfet Frémont, lorsqu'ils ont fait l'inventaire du site après démolition.


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Avril 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La photo, elle, me semble faire partie de la collection de mises en scènes scabreuses des sbires du Préfet Frémont, lorsqu'ils ont fait l'inventaire du site après démolition.


Pas du tout, c'est une photo que j'ai faite il y a une quinzaine d'années (diapo)  
J'allais assez régulièrement à Beauduc, en général hors saison; je peux vous assurer qu'il peut y avoir moustiques ET mistral violent.
Préférez arriver par le bac de Barcarin, c'est plus sympa et dépaysant que par Arles.
Il y a eu une mode de tournages de clips à Beauduc, d'où l'expression "ça sent le rap au cabanes"


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Pour les moustiques, j'ai un mauvais souvenir d'un "nuage" de moustiques s'abattant sur nous non loin de Ste-Marie-quekchose...



Ceci dit, tous les bestiaux camarguais ne sont pas des moustiques : il y a des petits "moucherons", je n'ai plus souvenir du nom qui font des nuages impressionnants et imposent parfois, une fois revenus sur Arles, de nettoyer les phares de la voiture pour y voir quelques chose. Le crépitement sur la voiture doit ressembler à celui de la pluie dans la Somme 

Mais, ceci dit, la Camargue, c'est quand même bien beau : pour les couleurs, il y a de quoi faire : entre le bleu, ça va de soi, le blanc des camelles de sel, le rose des marais salants et le rose des flamants, et le reste... Pour l'espace, ce n'est pas ce qui manque non plus. C'est juste le "relief" qui, en tant que lozérien, me "perturbe" un peu 

PS. Dans Salins, il y avait (à voir s'il y est toujours) un jardin plein d'épouvantails rigolos : reste de jouets, etc. et pour les belges, il y a des corons, ils ne seront pas dépaysés


----------



## dool (24 Avril 2006)

Bien bien...... 


Pique nique aux tellines !!! J'me renseigne pour voir ça !!!  


Comme d'hab', je ne dis rien hein...maintenant les sudistes savent comment une Dool fonctionne !  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2006)

Je peux pas... J'ai un stage de poney!


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Avril 2006)

patoch, tu vas faire un effort, voler un ferry (y'en a plein qui n'ont plus vraiment de proprio...), et venir nous voir dans un débarquement à l'américaine, direct sur la plage!

Avec un Ferry, ça doit avoir de la gueule, (tu en voles un rapide, un NGV... )

allez, fais pas ton continental...


----------



## lumai (24 Avril 2006)

Gaffe au West Nile alors !  C'est un virus qui touche principalement les chevaux...
Quelques cas humains ont été recensés en france depuis la présence de ce virus en camargue mais ça reste extrêmement anecdotique. Pour ceux qui voudraient en savoir plus 
Pas de quoi fouetter un poney !


----------



## lumai (24 Avril 2006)

Pour ce qui est de ma venue, malheureusement j'ai déjà deux aller-retour nord /sud de prévu au moins de juin... 
Par contre je serai dans le sud le week-end juste avant. 

Ha et pendant que j'y suis  : je devrais très certainement passer sur Nantes dans ces eaux là aussi


----------



## sofiping (24 Avril 2006)

Aller Patochfrogman ... Regarde Dool ... elle est en train d'annuler son stage poterie pour venir ...


----------



## dool (24 Avril 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Aller Patochfrogman ... Regarde Dool ... elle est en train d'annuler son stage poterie pour venir ...




Ah nan, c'est broderie ce wouikende là ! Poterie c'est le mois d'après ! :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Avril 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout, c'est une photo que j'ai faite il y a une quinzaine d'années (diapo)
> J'allais assez régulièrement à Beauduc, en général hors saison; je peux vous assurer qu'il peut y avoir moustiques ET mistral violent.
> Préférez arriver par le bac de Barcarin, c'est plus sympa et dépaysant que par Arles.
> Il y a eu une mode de tournages de clips à Beauduc, d'où l'expression "ça sent le rap au cabanes"




*On s'en cogne*
tu viendras pas, nous on ira


----------



## katelijn (24 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je peux pas... J'ai un stage de poney!



Avec toys?


----------



## macelene (24 Avril 2006)

... pffffffffff Mais je rêve... jamais eu de problèmes avec les moustiques à Beauduc...   Et puis pour l'accès on fera comme on pourra... des fois on ne fait pas ce que l'on veut... 

Et dans le fond... ceux qui n'aiment pas, pas besoin de dégoûter les autres...




			
				Lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de ma venue, malheureusement j'ai déjà deux aller-retour nord /sud de prévu au moins de juin...
> Par contre je serai dans le sud le week-end juste avant.


 Évidement ça ne tombe pas à la bonne date... ...  et sinon tu es où le week end précédent ? 


* Dool* tu as le droit d'apporter ta broderie à la plage... :rateau:  et ton macramé aussi...


* Patoch* tu peux venir avec ton poney... :rateau:   

* Rezba*... on attend les négociations... :rateau:  

bon tout ça pour vous dire qu'effectivement faut des *PArasols... et de la crème...* pour ceux qui auraont reçu un coup de blanc ou de rosé sur la tête... 


Ne pas oublier...  Maillots de bain, serviettes de plage ou cabines... :rateau: ta pelle et ton rateau... et le tellinier...

Be ... c'est aussi pour se faire plaisir...


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ... pffffffffff Mais je rêve... jamais eu de problèmes avec les moustiques à Beauduc...   Et puis pour l'accès on fera comme on pourra... des fois on ne fait pas ce que l'on veut...
> 
> Et dans le fond... ceux qui n'aiment pas, pas besoin de dégoûter les autres...



   

Je ne voudrais pas qu'on se méprenne sur ce que j'ai dit : même si je n'y viens pas, je trouve que c'est une très bonne idée de faire une rencontre sur une plage genre Beauduc, c'est juste que je pense qu'il vaut mieux que les gens soient parés aux éventualités 

(J'ai des bien beaux souvenirs de week-ends sur des plages perdues de Mauritanie : l'avantage, c'est qu'il suffisait de lancer une ligne pour ramener plein de poissons à griller  

Mais, parfois, on se soignait encore mieux : on faisait cuire un petit méchoui chez un boulanger et on partait en fin d'après-midi avec, 80 kilomètres sur la plage et on dégustait la bête encore chaude à la lumière de la lune )


----------



## macelene (24 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas qu'on se méprenne sur ce que j'ai dit : même si je n'y viens pas, je trouve que c'est une très bonne idée de faire une rencontre sur une plage genre Beauduc, c'est juste que je pense qu'il vaut mieux que les gens soient parés aux éventualités
> 
> (J'ai des bien beaux souvenirs de week-ends sur des plages perdues de Mauritanie : l'avantage, c'est qu'il suffisait de lancer une ligne pour ramener plein de poissons à griller
> 
> Mais, parfois, on se soignait encore mieux : on faisait cuire un petit méchoui chez un boulanger et on partait en fin d'après-midi avec, 80 kilomètres sur la plage et on dégustait la bête encore chaude à la lumière de la lune )


Mais je ne faisais pas référence à ce que tu avais dit LucG... ...
Je sais que tu sais...

Certes là pas de poisscailles à faire griller... ... dur dur de pêcher dans si peu d'eau... mais faire une grande poëlle de Tellines à l'ajillo.. que placer...  :love:

bon tu nous fais quand un méchoui au clair de lune dans tes contrées sauvages??


----------



## nicogala (24 Avril 2006)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas compter plonger, la profondeur de l'eau étant d'environ 30cm pendant 100m.


Chhuuutt... je voulais les impressioner en montrant que je suis le fils de Jésus mais t'as tout fait foirer  empécheur de miraculer en rond !  
M'en fous je trouverai bien des reliques à refourguer... 


			
				Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Photographier les gens qui photographient les gens qui photographient les flamants roses.


Ça dépend, des hollandais-roses photographiant des flamants-blancs ça peut être intéressant picturalement... (par contre un wallon-blanc photograpiant des flamands-roses c'est de suite plus scabreux  ) 


			
				Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> Se munir de carabines anti-DJ et de treuils, plaques et pelles pour sortir la voiture ensablée voire enlisée.
> Bon week-end ;-)


Mince, voilà poourquoi je demandais comment était le parkage... je comptois venir en moto (d'autant que jusqu'à 500cc le bac du Barcarin est gratuit) mais du coup...


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon tu nous fais quand un méchoui au clair de lune dans tes contrées sauvages??



Bien trop feignant je suis pour organiser un truc pareil, d'où mon admiration pour ceux qui ont le courage de le faire


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Chhuuutt... je voulais les impressioner en montrant que je suis le fils de Jésus mais t'as tout fait foirer  empécheur de miraculer en rond !
> M'en fous je trouverai bien des reliques à refourguer...



Essaye de changer l'eau en vin (pas en vain !) et je suis sûr que tu auras des apôtres sur ce coup (oui, je sais, même là-bas, ils sont fichus d'emmener de la bière, mais bon...)


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Avril 2006)

mais au fait, dites moi... ce nouvoul, ne pourrait on le bannir du sud...


----------



## nicogala (24 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Essaye de changer l'eau en vin (pas en vain !) et je suis sûr que tu auras des apôtres sur ce coup (oui, je sais, même là-bas, ils sont fichus d'emmener de la bière, mais bon...)


Rigoles pas que j'en suis parfaitement capable !! 
De par mon métier j'ai accès à certaines matières comme du vin en poudre ( pardon  ) ou de simples colorants cochenilliens qui peuvent donner l'illusion parfaite... buvez, ceci est mon sang... d'où la Mer Rouge hein ?
Tiens, Sir Alem pourra immortaliser le miracle du divin nectar exhalant de mes pieds flottants sur l'onde marine... 


Sinon, pour être plus sérieux : y en a qui ont des ballons genre beach-volley ? et des paravents(parasables quoi) et des cerf-volants et des et des... ?

Au fait on sera combien ?


----------



## macelene (24 Avril 2006)

Nico...  

On sera je sais pas combien......

La (n)guille: 3
Macelene   : 5
 à ce que j'ai crû comprendre... 

Bon si vous avez envie de faire une liste allez y... 

J'ai un peu de matos de plage...  je vais voir ça dans ma cave...


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2006)

je vous tiens au courant un jour !


----------



## mado (24 Avril 2006)

Oui c'est ça. Confirme par SMS


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est ça. Confirme par SMS




samedi soir, j'atais fin cuit, t'as rien reçu ?


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Rigoles pas que j'en suis parfaitement capable !!
> De par mon métier j'ai accès à certaines matières comme du vin en poudre ( pardon  ) ou de simples colorants cochenilliens qui peuvent donner l'illusion parfaite... buvez, ceci est mon sang... d'où la Mer Rouge hein ?
> Tiens, Sir Alem pourra immortaliser le miracle du divin nectar exhalant de mes pieds flottants sur l'onde marine...



Pour que l'illusion soit parfaite, le mieux est qu'il y ait eu beaucoup de "vrai" vin avant, ça rend les choses plus faciles, à ce qu'on m'a dit


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Avril 2006)

*En parlant de vin*
un sang imbibé d'alcool fait-il fuir les moustiques ?


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Avril 2006)

non!
en revanche, ils sont beaucoup plus rigolos à suivre...


----------



## sofiping (24 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *En parlant de vin*
> un sang imbibé d'alcool fait-il fuir les moustiques ?



Nan ... ça les fait voler n'importe comment ... aprés y s'cognent dans tout le monde et y s'endorment dans tes cheveux ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Avril 2006)

*Bon, faudra boire du Limoncello*
histoire de voir si ça a le même effet sur eux que la citronnelle alors


----------



## rezba (25 Avril 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Mince, voilà poourquoi je demandais comment était le parkage... je comptois venir en moto (d'autant que jusqu'à 500cc le bac du Barcarin est gratuit) mais du coup...



J'ai toujours vu des motos passer. Sur la piste, y'a pas de problèmes. Après, en arrivant sur le chemin de la plage, il ne faut pas prendre le sillon des voitures, mais suivre le bord de mer sur les zones tassées humides. Tu vas faire des pointes phénoménales, hein, ceci dit... 




			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *En parlant de vin*
> un sang imbibé d'alcool fait-il fuir les moustiques ?



Je sais que la discussion sur les moustiques est amusante. mais très franchement, des moustiques, sur la plage, y'en a que la nuit, et encore, si y'a pas de vent. Tout le reste, c'est de la littérature pour touristes.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, faudra boire du Limoncello*
> histoire de voir si ça a le même effet sur eux que la citronnelle alors




BUUUUUUUUUUUURP!!!!! ............. Non...


----------



## nicogala (25 Avril 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours vu des motos passer. Sur la piste, y'a pas de problèmes. Après, en arrivant sur le chemin de la plage, il ne faut pas prendre le sillon des voitures, mais suivre le bord de mer sur les zones tassées humides. Tu vas faire des pointes phénoménales, hein, ceci dit...


Heu... ma moto c'est ça...  , puis faut penser à l'arrêt avec une béquille de 3cm2 supportant 230Kg...





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que la discussion sur les moustiques est amusante. mais très franchement, des moustiques, sur la plage, y'en a que la nuit, et encore, si y'a pas de vent. Tout le reste, c'est de la littérature pour touristes.


Blablabla... encore un gars qui y habites pas...  , les moustiques ç'en est caffi !


----------



## macelene (25 Avril 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Heu... ma moto c'est ça...  , puis faut penser à l'arrêt avec une béquille de 3cm2 supportant 230Kg...!


 
on trouvera toujours de quoi stabiliser ton truc à roulettes....:rateau: :rateau:  





			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Blablabla... encore un gars qui y habites pas...  , les moustiques ç'en est caffi !


 

Y habite pas... moi non plus... mais dans la journée pas de *MOUSTAGAS....   *


----------



## nicogala (25 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> on trouvera toujours de quoi stabiliser ton truc à roulettes....:rateau: :rateau:


 Comme... une voiture familiale par ex. ? 







			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Y habite pas... moi non plus... mais dans la journée pas de *MOUSTAGAS....   *


Sur la frange côtière d'une dizaine de m soit, mais dans les arrière-dunes garre !!! Remarque faut jamais trop s'amuser à caracoler gaiement dans les arrière-dunes sous peine de se retrouver un étron momifié coincé entre deux orteils !


----------



## rezba (25 Avril 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Heu... ma moto c'est ça...  , puis faut penser à l'arrêt avec une béquille de 3cm2 supportant 230Kg...



Alors oublies. 
Je pensais à une vraie moto qui va partout, pas un truc d'urbain touriste...  






> Blablabla... encore un gars qui y habites pas...  , les moustiques ç'en est caffi !
> 
> 
> 
> Sur la frange côtière d'une dizaine de m soit, mais dans les arrière-dunes garre !!! Remarque faut jamais trop s'amuser à caracoler gaiement dans les arrière-dunes sous peine de se retrouver un étron momifié coincé entre deux orteils !





Quand y'a 25 kms de plage, je vois pas l'intérêt d'aller caracoler dans les "arrières dunes" pour réveiller les moustiques. Encore un truc de touristes...


----------



## macelene (25 Avril 2006)

qui amène l'équipe de Beach-volley???:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2006)

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je suis évidemment partant pour 3-4 jours dans le Sud. 

Alors si y a moyen...  Et si y a Alèm... :love: Et Sofiping aussi... 

_Non mado et elene je vous oublie pas... :love:_​


----------



## La SAGEsse (26 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> qui amène l'équipe de Beach-volley???:rateau:






Moi!
J'ai un ballon et je suis une nana!


----------



## macelene (26 Avril 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Moi!
> J'ai un ballon et je suis une nana!


 
:rateau: tu peux venir avec deux ballons...   on va être nombreux... 




			
				le chuiche a dit:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je suis évidemment partant pour 3-4 jours dans le Sud.
> 
> Alors si y a moyen...  Et si y a Alèm... :love: Et Sofiping aussi...


 tu as bien lu le nombre de jours..?  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Avril 2006)

Je suis ballonné et je porte des robes ... C'est bon aussi ?


----------



## La SAGEsse (26 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: tu peux venir avec deux ballons...   on va être nombreux...
> 
> 
> 
> Bon, moi, je ramene mon ballon et le purfils un ballon de rouge, ça le fait là?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu as bien lu le nombre de jours..?  :rateau:



Il compte sûrement les befores ou les afters ....


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu as bien lu le nombre de jours..?  :rateau:



Je me vois mal faire un aller dans le Sud le samedi et un retour le dimanche soir. 

Mais de toute manière faut que j'organise mes congés en conséquence pour si jamais je viens.


----------



## La SAGEsse (26 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je suis ballonné et je porte des robes ... C'est bon aussi ?



Hummmmmm, des robes....


----------



## La SAGEsse (26 Avril 2006)

Dimanche: pique nique à Beauduc et le samedi, est-il prevu quelque chose?


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous avez compris*
> les parisiens ?
> 
> Restez chez vous !





			
				La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Dimanche: pique nique à Beauduc et le samedi, est-il prevu quelque chose?



je me demandais justement... quoi choisir ? Rester à Paris ou descendre ? Ca pourrait ranimer un ouikende prévu de longue date et régler certains pb de logement non ? 

Donc: _y réfléchir..._


----------



## sofiping (26 Avril 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> qui amène l'équipe de Beach-volley???:rateau:



Je veux bien faire une equipe avec Lasagesse et Stargaser ... un trav ... une prioritaire et une ex sylphide c'est un bon debut d'equipe ... non ?! :casse:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Donc: _y réfléchir..._



*Te concernant camarade*
la question ne se pose même pas : tu viens !


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Avril 2006)

et l'autre question ne se pose même pas: pas de beach-volley...
On est pas des bêtes...


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Te concernant camarade*
> la question ne se pose même pas : tu viens !



T'as intérêt à intercéder auprès de qui tu sais pour que je descende pas pour un ouikende de pluie 

Au fait pourquoi les prix sont si chers que ça ? C'est un ouikende avec un lundi ou un vendredi spécial ? ben tiens, d'ailleurs j'y pense, je dois avoir un AR Grand Voyageur moi


----------



## mado (26 Avril 2006)

Viens passer la semaine  Profite de la voiture de Lumaï.


----------



## Grug2 (26 Avril 2006)

oh, un pique nique&#8230;


----------



## lumai (26 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Viens passer la semaine  Profite de la voiture de Lumaï.


Euuuh... Il y a aura pas possibilité de covoiturage... Je ne descendrai pas directement vers votre sud.


----------



## Grug2 (26 Avril 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh... Il y a aura pas possibilité de covoiturage... Je ne descendrai pas directement vers votre sud.


halte aux privatisations !


----------



## y&b (26 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> halte aux privatisations !



T'as raison ! Ça manque de poisson par là bas alors n'hésite pas à venir


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Avril 2006)

j'amène une broche si le poisson vient...

PS : Quel format la broche?


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2006)

C'est du grand et costaud le poisson  faut du long et solide avec le Grug2 

Il se laissera pas faire comment ça s'il vient


----------



## dool (26 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je me vois mal faire un aller dans le Sud le samedi et un retour le dimanche soir.



ET POURTANT...quand on est vachement motivé.... ...il parait que ça se fait !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> ET POURTANT...quand on est vachement motivé.... ...il parait que ça se fait !


 

_Bon, qu'est-ce que je pourrais bien répondre, parce que là, ma foi elle a un peu raison._  ​ 

Départ samedi Genève 6h40, arrivée Montpellier, 10h53. 
Retour dimanche Montpellier 18h24, arrivée Genève, 22h33. ​ 
Ouais, c'est faisable... ​


----------



## sofiping (26 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, qu'est-ce que je pourrais bien répondre, parce que là, ma foi elle a un peu raison._  ​
> 
> Départ samedi Genève 6h40, arrivée Montpellier, 10h53.
> Retour dimanche Montpellier 18h24, arrivée Genève, 22h33. ​
> Ouais, c'est faisable... ​



J'espére que ce sont des horaires de train .... par ce que si ce sont des horaires voiture ... webo est suisse ... ascendant suisse d'origine ... suisse


----------



## mado (26 Avril 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Dimanche: pique nique à Beauduc et le samedi, est-il prevu quelque chose?



Enterrer ma trentaine ? :rose:

Sinon, les moustiques auront droit à du champagne de toutes façons :love:


----------



## valoriel (26 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Enterrer ma trentaine ? :rose:


:love:   :rose:


----------



## mado (26 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> blah, blah, blah



Le samedi.
Un BBQ dans la maison quasi gardoise ? :love:


(je tente )


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2006)

_faut vraiment que j'appelle le maitre du mas du chêne moi _


----------



## y&b (27 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Enterrer ma trentaine ? :rose:
> 
> Sinon, les moustiques auront droit à du champagne de toutes façons :love:



Va falloir faire un tir groupé  , même si je ne l'enseveli qu'à moitié


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Le samedi.
> Un BBQ dans la maison quasi gardoise ? :love:
> 
> 
> (je tente )



pas con, je tente de virer mes parents (sin on, on a qu'a les bruler), et je vois pour une organisation conjointe


----------



## mado (27 Avril 2006)

(note : pensons à inviter le plombier  )


----------



## La SAGEsse (28 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Le samedi.
> Un BBQ dans la maison quasi gardoise ? :love:
> 
> 
> (je tente )



Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, un méchoui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## y&b (28 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> pas con, je tente de virer mes parents (sin on, on a qu'a les bruler), et je vois pour une organisation conjointe



Ils peuvent rester si ils le veulent ...   

tu te fais vieux, t'as même pas relevé pour la maison quasi gardoise :rateau:



			
				La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, un méchoui!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ou une brasoucade ! En before des tellines


----------



## Talchan (28 Avril 2006)

super un ch'ti pique nique   en plus je connais pas ce coin


----------



## sofiping (28 Avril 2006)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> super un ch'ti pique nique   en plus je connais pas ce coin



Ah quand même ... tu te réveilles ...


----------



## joanes (28 Avril 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> (note : pensons à inviter le plombier  )




Jamais le samedi Madame... il travaille


----------



## teo (5 Mai 2006)

Si le popa participe, je ferai l'accompagnateur  il a très envie de revoir certaines beautés je sais 


Et je boirais pas pour le ramener à bon port* 



_*Ca va être super dur ça _


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Mai 2006)

_* on dit pas : super dur, on dit impossible..._

En revanche, j'ai pas encore vraimenbt réussi à vider les vieux... y'a encore un peu de boulot mais je désespère pas.


----------



## y&b (6 Mai 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> _* on dit pas : super dur, on dit impossible..._
> 
> En revanche, j'ai pas encore vraimenbt réussi à vider les vieux... y'a encore un peu de boulot mais je désespère pas.



Je te l'ai déjà dit, ils sont les bienvenu !


----------



## La SAGEsse (6 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Si le popa participe, je ferai l'accompagnateur  il a très envie de revoir certaines beautés je sais
> 
> 
> Et je boirais pas pour le ramener à bon port*
> ...


 
*Je ne bois pas... Je peux peut être te rendre ce service... 

Bonjour, monde virtuel, comme c'est bon d'être, même un court instant, connecté avec la Macivilisation!!! :love:


----------



## mado (10 Mai 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> _* on dit pas : super dur, on dit impossible..._
> 
> En revanche, j'ai pas encore vraimenbt réussi à vider les vieux... y'a encore un peu de boulot mais je désespère pas.



En même temps, j'suis pas sûre que c'était une si bonne idée que ça  Mais merci quand même :love:


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2006)

Merci Sagesse  :love:

je serai en tt cas là le dimanche _et sans doute pour toute la semaine suivante _


----------



## Taho! (10 Mai 2006)

je réfléchis encore. Je sais, je suis long à la réfléchir, j'ai cassé mon miroir... :casse:


----------



## sofiping (11 Mai 2006)

Bon ben comme j'y comprends rien a ceux qui viennent et ceux qui pas .... une bifore , une afteure .... j'ai esquissé ce truc ... car la date raplique ...  








*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
-
-
-
-
-






* heuuuuu ???*

-
-
-
-
-
-






*ça va pas non !!! 
*

- les moustiques 
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mai 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
-
-
-
-
-






* heuuuuu ???*

- WebO (pas certain d'avoir congé ce week-end là. Puis je viens sans bijoux  )
-
-
-
-
-






*ça va pas non !!! 
*

- les moustiques 
-
-
-
-
-[/QUOTE]


----------



## dool (11 Mai 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
-
-
-
-
-






* heuuuuu ???*

- WebO (pas certain d'avoir congé ce week-end là. Puis je viens sans bijoux  )
-Dool et demi (pour une fois que ça me fais plaisir de me mettre sur une liste ! )
-
-
-
-






*ça va pas non !!! 
*

- les moustiques 
-
-
-
-
-[/QUOTE]


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Mai 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
-
-
-
-






* heuuuuu ???*

- WebO (pas certain d'avoir congé ce week-end là. Puis je viens sans bijoux  )
-Dool et demi (pour une fois que ça me fais plaisir de me mettre sur une liste ! )
-
-
-
-






*ça va pas non !!! 
*

- les moustiques 
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## nicogala (11 Mai 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
-
-
-






* heuuuuu ???*

- WebO (pas certain d'avoir congé ce week-end là. Puis je viens sans bijoux  )
-Dool et demi (pour une fois que ça me fais plaisir de me mettre sur une liste ! )
-
-
-
-






*ça va pas non !!! 
*

- les moustiques 
-
-
-
-



Je veux bien me mettre mais... pour quelle date ?   
Tu nous avances à peine là , c'est pour le dimanche 11 ?


----------



## Taho! (11 Mai 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
-






* heuuuuu ???*

- WebO (pas certain d'avoir congé ce week-end là. Puis je viens sans bijoux  )
- Dool et demi (pour une fois que ça me fais plaisir de me mettre sur une liste ! )
- Taho! (j'en sais rien...)
- 







*ça va pas non !!! 
*

- les moustiques 
-


----------



## joanes (11 Mai 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- 






* heuuuuu ???*

- WebO (pas certain d'avoir congé ce week-end là. Puis je viens sans bijoux  )
- Dool et demi (pour une fois que ça me fais plaisir de me mettre sur une liste ! )
- Taho! (j'en sais rien...)
- Joanes & family
-







*ça va pas non !!! 
*

- les moustiques 
-


----------



## mado (11 Mai 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio






* heuuuuu ???*

- WebO (pas certain d'avoir congé ce week-end là. Puis je viens sans bijoux  )
- Dool et demi (pour une fois que ça me fais plaisir de me mettre sur une liste ! )
- Taho! (j'en sais rien...)
- Joanes & family
-







*ça va pas non !!! 
*

- les moustiques


----------



## y&b (11 Mai 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )





* heuuuuu ???*

- WebO (pas certain d'avoir congé ce week-end là. Puis je viens sans bijoux  )
- Dool et demi (pour une fois que ça me fais plaisir de me mettre sur une liste ! )
- Taho! (j'en sais rien...)
- Joanes & family
-







*ça va pas non !!! 
*

- les moustiques


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )





* heuuuuu ???*

- WebO (pas certain d'avoir congé ce week-end là. Puis je viens sans bijoux  )
- Dool et demi (pour une fois que ça me fais plaisir de me mettre sur une liste ! )
- Taho! (j'en sais rien...)
- Joanes & family
- valo et sa barbe  
- 







*ça va pas non !!! 
*

- les moustiques


----------



## teo (12 Mai 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )
- Teo + Dad




* heuuuuu ???*

- WebO (pas certain d'avoir congé ce week-end là. Puis je viens sans bijoux  )
- Dool et demi (pour une fois que ça me fais plaisir de me mettre sur une liste ! )
- Taho! (j'en sais rien...)
- Joanes & family
- valo et sa barbe   







*ça va pas non !!! 
*

- les moustiques


_Edit: ooOoops: pb de timing là _


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2006)

vire moi de la liste, je dirais rien


----------



## valoriel (12 Mai 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )
- Teo + Dad




* heuuuuu ???*

- WebO (pas certain d'avoir congé ce week-end là. Puis je viens sans bijoux  )
- Dool et demi (pour une fois que ça me fais plaisir de me mettre sur une liste ! )
- Taho! (j'en sais rien...)
- Joanes & family
- valo et sa barbe  







*ça va pas non !!! 
*

- les moustiques


----------



## Lio70 (12 Mai 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )
- Teo + Dad




* heuuuuu ???*

- WebO (pas certain d'avoir congé ce week-end là. Puis je viens sans bijoux  )
- Dool et demi (pour une fois que ça me fais plaisir de me mettre sur une liste ! )
- Taho! (j'en sais rien...)
- Joanes & family
- valo et sa barbe  
- Lio70 (j'voudrais bien mais rouler 2 x 1000 bornes pour une AES d'1 jour...) 







*ça va pas non !!! *


- les moustiques


----------



## sofiping (16 Mai 2006)

bon ben eh oh hein bon alors quoi .... c'est tout ... c'est un peu juste pour la partie de volley ...  bon alors ok aller hue là :hein:


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )
- Teo + Dad




* heuuuuu ???*

- WebO (pas certain d'avoir congé ce week-end là. Puis je viens sans bijoux  )
- Dool et demi (pour une fois que ça me fais plaisir de me mettre sur une liste ! )
- Taho! (j'en sais rien...)
- Joanes & family
- valo et sa barbe  
- Lio70 (j'voudrais bien mais rouler 2 x 1000 bornes pour une AES d'1 jour...) 







*ça va pas non !!! *


- les moustiques
- alèm & Nat qui seront dans un combi VW jaune


----------



## mado (16 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> - alèm & Nat qui seront dans un combi VW jaune


Ben pourquoi cette tête ? Y'a pire !
Note que sur la plage de Beauduc ça aurait pu être pas mal un VW (même jaune, mais si d'ici là tu pouvais peindre quelques fleurs ), avec un peu de musique, un feu et des guitares  

Bon, tant pis donc. Je vais peut-être me programmer un petit tour en Bretagne cet été, alors autant on se croise là bas :love:


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2006)

t'inquiètes pas, le  road-trip me tente mais je ne serais pas avec vous... je me vois mal descendre avec le vieux et sa vitesse limitée et sa consommation gargantuesque !!


----------



## rezba (17 Mai 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )
- Teo + Dad




* heuuuuu ???*

- WebO (pas certain d'avoir congé ce week-end là. Puis je viens sans bijoux  )
- Dool et demi (pour une fois que ça me fais plaisir de me mettre sur une liste ! )
- Taho! (j'en sais rien...)
- Joanes & family
- valo et sa barbe  
- Lio70 (j'voudrais bien mais rouler 2 x 1000 bornes pour une AES d'1 jour...) 







*ça va pas non !!! *


- les moustiques
- alèm & Nat qui seront dans un combi VW jaune 
- rezba peut pas, il a piscine.


----------



## macelene (17 Mai 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )
- Teo + Dad
- MAcelene & C°...  




* heuuuuu ???*

- WebO (pas certain d'avoir congé ce week-end là. Puis je viens sans bijoux  )
- Dool et demi (pour une fois que ça me fais plaisir de me mettre sur une liste ! )
- Taho! (j'en sais rien...)
- Joanes & family
- valo et sa barbe  
- Lio70 (j'voudrais bien mais rouler 2 x 1000 bornes pour une AES d'1 jour...) 







*ça va pas non !!! *


- les moustiques
- alèm & Nat qui seront dans un combi VW jaune 
- rezba peut pas, il a piscine.


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Mai 2006)

y'a interet que tu viennes, c'est toi qui organise, on s'en remet complètement à toi, et si il pleut, ce sera ta faute, et tu seras chatiée, voire plus si affinités....


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2006)

euh... je peux venir pour les "affinités" ?   :love:


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiètes pas, le  road-trip me tente mais je ne serais pas avec vous... je me vois mal descendre avec le vieux et sa vitesse limitée et sa consommation gargantuesque !!



[Mode offensé ON]_Je croyais que tu partais avec Nat ? :rateau: Et si tu l'appelles comme ça par derrière, c'est pas très gentil je trouve . En plus elle boit nettement moins que toi et pas boire trop vite, c'est plutot un avantage, surtoute avec certains soudards    _[/Mode offensé OFF]


----------



## macelene (17 Mai 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> *ça va pas non !!! *
> 
> 
> - les moustiques
> ...




Non mais je rêve... Piscine...!!! :mouais:... tu te trompes pas un peu d'activité ?    

Quant au Gars avec son Combi VW jaune grande classe... ... vous pouvez opter pour le truc bleu qui va vite... non ?


----------



## nicogala (17 Mai 2006)

Bon, vu que c'est toujours pas précisé, c'est bien le dimanche 11 juin à Beauduc ?
A quelle heure à peu près ? 
Quelle est la couleur du parasol de Macelene ?
Qui amène des chips ?
Qu... ?


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> [Mode offensé ON]_Je croyais que tu partais avec Nat ? :rateau: Et si tu l'appelles comme ça par derrière, c'est pas très gentil je trouve . En plus elle boit nettement moins que toi et pas boire trop vite, c'est plutot un avantage, surtoute avec certains soudards    _[/Mode offensé OFF]



bah euh...  c'est que je causais du Vieux Combi mais en fait madame aimerait bien aussi aller au Por-Tu-Cale !!!!!!! coucou: elen )

et ça, ça me fait plaisir même si j'ai prévu d'écluser quelques bouteilles de Chablis bchez ma cousine dans le Morvan...  (et échanger quelques tableaux avec elle )

si ya une fenêtre de tir pour que les moustiques mangent nos peaux bretonnisées, on fera en sorte que... 



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je rêve... Piscine...!!! :mouais:... tu te trompes pas un peu d'activité ?
> 
> Quant au Gars avec son Combi VW jaune grande classe... ... vous pouvez opter pour le truc bleu qui va vite... non ?




le truc bleu, c'est la piscine à Rezba ?


----------



## macelene (17 Mai 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vu que c'est toujours pas précisé, c'est bien le dimanche 11 juin à Beauduc ?
> A quelle heure à peu près ?
> Quelle est la couleur du parasol de Macelene ?
> Qui amène des chips ?
> Qu... ?


 pas de soucis Nico... toujours le 11 juin sur la plage de Beauduc... pour l'heure faut pas arriver trop tard *si vous devez pêcher les tellines...*  

Parasol...... on va trouver un signe de ralliement 

Plus d'infos dans les jours à venir... 




			
				alemleblanc a dit:
			
		

> Madame aimerait bien aussi aller au Por-Tu-Cale !!!!!!! coucou: elen )



c'est presque sur la route...


----------



## nicogala (18 Mai 2006)

Nan mais je veux dire pour l'heure genre 10-11h c'est ça ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Mai 2006)

hélas, 1000 fois hélas le concombre, la courgette et les petits cornichons ne pourront se joindre à vous ce week-end là... d'autres engagements... 
(merci pour le mp LN)

Amusez vous bien et gaffe au soleil... (et aux vives  :rateau: )...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2006)

Bon, ça va pas le faire, j'ai reçu mon plan de travail et je passe le week-end des 10 et 11 juin au taf. Amusez-vous bien. 

Bises




*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )
- Teo + Dad
- MAcelene & C°...  




* heuuuuu ???*

- Dool et demi (pour une fois que ça me fais plaisir de me mettre sur une liste ! )
- Taho! (j'en sais rien...)
- Joanes & family
- valo et sa barbe  
- Lio70 (j'voudrais bien mais rouler 2 x 1000 bornes pour une AES d'1 jour...) 







*ça va pas non !!! *


- les moustiques
- alèm & Nat qui seront dans un combi VW jaune 
- rezba peut pas, il a piscine.
- WebO


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Mai 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )
- Teo + Dad
- MAcelene & C°...  
- LASAGEsse et son ballon... 




* heuuuuu ???*

- Dool et demi (pour une fois que ça me fais plaisir de me mettre sur une liste ! )
- Taho! (j'en sais rien...)
- Joanes & family
- valo et sa barbe  
- Lio70 (j'voudrais bien mais rouler 2 x 1000 bornes pour une AES d'1 jour...) 







*ça va pas non !!! *


- les moustiques
- alèm & Nat qui seront dans un combi VW jaune 
- rezba peut pas, il a piscine.
- WebO


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Mai 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )
- Teo + Dad
- MAcelene & C°...  
- LASAGEsse et son ballon... 
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (n'est pas le ballon cité ci-dessus)  




* heuuuuu ???*

- Dool et demi (pour une fois que ça me fais plaisir de me mettre sur une liste ! )
- Taho! (j'en sais rien...)
- Joanes & family
- valo et sa barbe  
- Lio70 (j'voudrais bien mais rouler 2 x 1000 bornes pour une AES d'1 jour...) 







*ça va pas non !!! *


- les moustiques
- alèm & Nat qui seront dans un combi VW jaune 
- rezba peut pas, il a piscine.
- WebO


----------



## teo (24 Mai 2006)

Yeeepeeee  et vive les ballons !


----------



## sofiping (24 Mai 2006)

Ah quand même ... l'info est arrivée à Nimes   

Allllllller la liste du dessous ... élevez vous un peu    

Doooooooooool ....qu'est ce tu fiches ???


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mai 2006)

Bon j'vais quand même rater les squelettes à sofiping, et ça, ça me.......


----------



## dool (24 Mai 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Ah quand même ... l'info est arrivée à Nimes
> 
> Allllllller la liste du dessous ... élevez vous un peu
> 
> Doooooooooool ....qu'est ce tu fiches ???




Je fiche, je fiche...mes petits doigts s'énervent sur le clavier des telephones pour avoir de l'avancée mais que nenni...personne ne se décide !  

Parceque moi aussi j'ai un ballon hein, fais pas ta maligne sagesse !!  :rose:


----------



## La SAGEsse (24 Mai 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Parceque moi aussi j'ai un ballon hein, fais pas ta maligne sagesse !!  :rose:



Mon mien, l'est plus gros que l'tiens, na!


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Mai 2006)

bon, ça suffit, c'est pas un fil à "grosses"...

dis moi Belle élène, je n'ai pas retrouvé le panneau en y allant en repérage il y a 15 jours et je me demande si en même temps que les paillottes locales, ils n'auraient pas supprimé tout repère de trajet, voire fermé la route...

dites moi ce que vous en pensez, ceux qui y vont régulièrement... merci.


----------



## macelene (25 Mai 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> bon, ça suffit, c'est pas un fil à "grosses"...
> 
> dis moi Belle élène, je n'ai pas retrouvé le panneau en y allant en repérage il y a 15 jours et je me demande si en même temps que les paillottes locales, ils n'auraient pas supprimé tout repère de trajet, voire fermé la route...
> 
> dites moi ce que vous en pensez, ceux qui y vont régulièrement... merci.





 hello tout le monde...   c'est chouette on va pouvoir organiser au moins deux camps de volley-ball...   

Sinon... tu me poses un problèmes l'anguille  va falloir faire un repérage d'ici là... je vais tâcher de convaincre Mactosh d'y faire une virée...  

Sinon reste la plage de Piemenson qui est grande aussi... à voir donc.


----------



## teo (25 Mai 2006)

Et l'Espiguette ?  :love:


----------



## macelene (25 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et l'Espiguette ?  :love:



ça vous rapproche ... mais bonne idée.. penser au parking payant donc sûr...

Bon j'ai l'intention de flier demain faire un repérage et prendre de l'avance en couleurs...:rateau:

JE vous raconte en image et avec un bon plan...


----------



## La SAGEsse (25 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et l'Espiguette ?  :love:


Ben oui, y'a même un coin pour faire du naturisme...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mai 2006)

Oh une grosse


----------



## teo (26 Mai 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, y'a même un coin pour faire du naturisme...




Et encore plus loin ? 

Ca me rappelle des photos il y a bien longtemps, certains diraient "Jean Marais" 

Et un gros coup de soleil :rose:


----------



## La SAGEsse (26 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh une grosse


Jalouse, tu n'auras jamais le même bidon malgrés les litres de biére que tu pourras boire!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse, tu n'auras jamais le même bidon malgrés les litres de biére que tu pourras boire!!!




*Je confirme*
Depuis 15 ans que je bois de la bière, je n'en suis - GRAND MAXIMUM - qu'à mon troisième/quatrième mois ...





:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mai 2006)

Moi j'ai décidé d'avorter donc j'ai commencé le vélo


----------



## macelene (27 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai décidé d'avorter donc j'ai commencé le vélo




.. ben alors tu peux commencer à préparer ton vélo, ta tente, ta voile, et le reste pour nous y rejoindre...   ...

*LA (n)guille Beauduc est toujours là*... nous avons commencé le coloriage hier avec A. :rateau:

Certes un peu de vents et mille voiles de kite surf... donc plein de beaux mecs sans brioches et tout bronzés...   et des girls... oula oula... ...

À l'entrée des Salins de Giraud, il y a le seul feu tricolore de la route, tourner à droite au feu dans la rue Joseph Imbert et suivre la route qui traverse les Salins, suivre les panneaux Beauduc et Faraman... lorque vous arrivez au niveau d'une station service Fina désafectée continuer tout droit jusqu'à la piste, 10 Kms de piste :rateau:... roulable, même ma C3 passe... et ensuite même sur la plage jusqu'au bout du monde...et puis  au bout des Kms de sable et de mer...

Espérons que le vent ne sera pas de la partie... hier abrasage, note ça fait la peau lisse... ...

On affinera pour le rendez-vous...  car c'est grand


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Mai 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ()
> On affinera pour le rendez-vous...  car c'est grand



Le premier arrivé plante un drapeau macgé ou alors la fameuse technique de la ballade en _terra incognita_ avec chemizafleurs :love:sur le dos en dernier recours

Vous acceptez les lyonnais en goguette qui font du tourisme avec 5 litres de Viognier bien frais ?


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2006)

je serai _Chemizafleur enabled_ de mon côté (même sous le K-Way ou le pull :d ) mais je suis pas sur du tout d'arriver dans les premiers ....


----------



## y&b (27 Mai 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Le premier arrivé plante un drapeau macgé ou alors la fameuse technique de la ballade en _terra incognita_ avec chemizafleurs :love:sur le dos en dernier recours
> 
> Vous acceptez les lyonnais en goguette qui font du tourisme avec 5 litres de Viognier bien frais ?



Du viognier !!!!!!!    Cool 

a pas de chemiszafleurs sinon, mais j'vais trouver un truc !


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Vous acceptez les lyonnais en goguette qui font du tourisme avec 5 litres de Viognier bien frais ?



même sans Viognier, on serait content de t'y voir  :love:




_et un peu de fromage fort, ce serait possible ? :rateau: _


----------



## macelene (27 Mai 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Le premier arrivé plante un drapeau macgé ou alors la fameuse technique de la ballade en _terra incognita_ avec chemizafleurs :love:sur le dos en dernier recours
> 
> Vous acceptez les lyonnais en goguette qui font du tourisme avec 5 litres de Viognier bien frais ?




 Quelle bonne surprise... bien entendu que vous êtes les bienvenus... :love:...

Faut mettre à jour la liste...  ... et on attend les indécis... 

Je charge la glacière de glace...  :rateau:


----------



## teo (27 Mai 2006)

Billet commandé 

Je suis donc confirmé, pour le Dad, c'est 90% sur qu'il sera là  (les 10% d'incertitude habituel  )


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Mai 2006)

Je crois que j'ai une cousine qui doit devenir nonne pendant cette période, je dois vérifier la date et je vous confirme ça sous peu&#8230;

Je suis curieux de voir à quoi ressemble le lieu après le passage des bull&#8230;et impatien de retrouver vos bonnes bouilles&#8230;:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> a pas de chemiszafleurs





*Quelle faute*
de goût !


----------



## y&b (28 Mai 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Quelle faute*
> de goût !



J'ai craqué cet après midi pour une chemise polo super légère et tout donc plus d'excuse. 
Moi, la mienne de chemizafleurs sera kaki avec des fleurs crèmes !
Et la votre ?


----------



## mado (28 Mai 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> .. ben alors tu peux commencer à préparer ton vélo, ta tente, ta voile, et le reste pour nous y rejoindre...   ...
> 
> *LA (n)guille Beauduc est toujours là*... nous avons commencé le coloriage hier avec A. :rateau:
> 
> ...




Sinon j'ai des super plans en Sardaigne !  :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'ai des super plans en Sardaigne !  :love: :love:



vu tes talents de midinette, je suis sûr que tu es fan de Iglesias  !!! :love:   


moi aussi, la meilleure cuisinière de pasta que je connaisse habite là-bas ! :love:


----------



## dool (30 Mai 2006)

La nouvelle viens de tomber telle une épée sur mon crâne tout mou...et j'm'en bouffe le placenta...mais je ne pourrais pas venir ! Et même pas pour la raison prévue. c'est le boulot qui EVIDEMMENT tombe CE samedi !!!!   
Alors boivez donc un tit coup de blanc pour moi, dame Sagesse gagne au ballon, et pensez à moi en goûtant ce petit grain de sel de mer sur cette merveilleuse chips spéciale pique nique ! 
Ras le Q quand même !





*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )
- Teo + Dad
- MAcelene & C°...  
- LASAGEsse et son ballon... 
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (n'est pas le ballon cité ci-dessus)  




* heuuuuu ???*

- Taho! (j'en sais rien...)
- Joanes & family
- valo et sa barbe  
- Lio70 (j'voudrais bien mais rouler 2 x 1000 bornes pour une AES d'1 jour...) 







*ça va pas non !!! *


- les moustiques
- alèm & Nat qui seront dans un combi VW jaune 
- rezba peut pas, il a piscine.
- WebO
- Dool


----------



## nicogala (30 Mai 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> c'est le boulot qui EVIDEMMENT tombe CE samedi !!!!


Ben ça tombe bien c'est... dimanche !


----------



## dool (30 Mai 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça tombe bien c'est... dimanche !



Oui mon modo, mais moi y'en a habiter dans le trouduc de je ne sais qui...et arriver à 22h30 le samedi pour repartir avant 14h le lendemain, le tout au prix fort, j'avoue, je suis moyen pour ! Même motivée que je suis...je dois dire que j'ai été pas mal frustrée la dernière fois que j'ai agi dans ce sens !! 

Mais merci quand même ce cette solicitude !


----------



## mado (30 Mai 2006)

Ben j'ai comme l'impression qu'il va falloir apporter des ballons alors pour le beach volley...


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Mai 2006)

...mais après reflexion, il ne serait vraiment pas sage de venir me griller la pillule dans mon êtat actuel, je n'avais pas vraiment évaluer les risques et la chaleur... 
J'éspère tout de même rencontrer quelques moustiques le samedi soir, si quelque chose se fait. 

Dool: Je jouerais toute seule au ballon mais chez moi... 




*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )
- Teo + Dad
- MAcelene & C°...  
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (n'est pas le ballon cité ci-dessus)  




* heuuuuu ???*

- Taho! (j'en sais rien...)
- Joanes & family
- valo et sa barbe  
- Lio70 (j'voudrais bien mais rouler 2 x 1000 bornes pour une AES d'1 jour...) 







*ça va pas non !!! *


- les moustiques
- alèm & Nat qui seront dans un combi VW jaune 
- rezba peut pas, il a piscine.
- WebO
- Dool
- La SAGEsse pensera à vous... :love:


----------



## macelene (30 Mai 2006)

Vous allez nous manquer... mais je comprends fort bien... les Kms, la chaleur, le vin blanc, le tellines... j'en passe...

On refera ça quand vous aurez dégonflé...:rateau:... yaura une sacré bande de nAins...   


En tous cas :love: à vous deux...





			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'ai comme l'impression qu'il va falloir apporter des ballons alors pour le beach volley...



ou à défaut on peut faire *une partie de boules...*  :rateau: devrait y en avoir assez non ? 


on s'appele et mon rateau...


----------



## sofiping (31 Mai 2006)

Kèsssss que j'apprends :mouais:  

vous vous dégonflez les filles D ) ... et moi qui comptais faire un chateau de sable avec vous pendant que les autres feraient les fous ... les fesses en l'air et la tête dans le sable ... ça risque rien ... non ??? 

bouhhhhh ... vous étiez mon excuse pour que j'échappe aux jeux de ballons ... bouhhhhh
:rose: :rateau: 

bon ben vous dégonflez pas trop quand même


----------



## rezba (31 Mai 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> vous vous dégonflez les filles D ) ... et moi qui comptais faire un chateau de sable avec vous pendant que les autres feraient les fous ... les fesses en l'air et la tête dans le sable ... ça risque rien ... non ???



On ne fait pas de trous dans le sable, et on ne met encore moins la tête dedans. 
En tout cas pas si y'a mes enfants, ça leur donne des cauchemars.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (31 Mai 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On ne fait pas de trous dans le sable, et on ne met encore moins *la tête dedans*.
> En tout cas pas si y'a mes enfants, ça leur donne des cauchemars.



on a pas idée non plus  ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (31 Mai 2006)

Je compte bien voir du monde le samedi tout de même... On s'organise un 'ti restau?


----------



## mado (31 Mai 2006)

Ben faut que j'trouve un trou pour y mettre mes mômes alors 

Sinon, un p'tit apéro en rentrant dimanche soir, ça l'fait aussi non ? L'un n'excluant pas l'autre d'ailleurs. Bref. Tout est possible !


----------



## La SAGEsse (31 Mai 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ben faut que j'trouve un trou pour y mettre mes mômes alors
> 
> Sinon, un p'tit apéro en rentrant dimanche soir, ça l'fait aussi non ? L'un n'excluant pas l'autre d'ailleurs. Bref. Tout est possible !




Oui, ça le fera aussi très bien et je pourais voir vos coups de soleil!


----------



## nicogala (2 Juin 2006)

Bon, ce qui est bien c'est que statistiquement on devrait pas avoir de vent (avec ce qu'on bouffe en ce moment !!) 

Pour ceux qui le désirent, je peux mettre à disposition la reproduction d'une carte récente(avec tous les hameaux) pour se rendre sur les lieux, pour des raisons de copyright je ne donnes pas le lien publiquement mais volontiers par MP 

D'ailleur Macelene, si on se fixait un point précis je pourrais le mettre en évidence sur la carte...


----------



## sofiping (2 Juin 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça le fera aussi très bien et je pourais voir vos coups de soleil!


Quelle bonne idée ... commence a m'courir la Salamandre ... j'la tiens plus  


bon , histoire de dire quelque chose d'un peu constructif ... j'aurais plein de place dans ma voiture ... co- voiturage ... transport d'encombrants ... que sais je ???


----------



## dool (2 Juin 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Quelle bonne idée ... commence a m'courir la Salamandre ... j'la tiens plus
> 
> 
> bon , histoire de dire quelque chose d'un peu constructif ... j'aurais plein de place dans ma voiture ... co- voiturage ... transport d'encombrants ... que sais je ???




Rho la salamandre à rendre jalouse......elle veux pas courir jusque ici...elle a pas fait des petits ??? 


Bon en tout cas, moi, après un mot comme ça, je rentre pas dans ta voiture sofi !!! Nan mais, est-ce que j'ai une gueule d'encombrant !!!!??!! :mouais: :rose:


----------



## sofiping (2 Juin 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Rho la salamandre à rendre jalouse......elle veux pas courir jusque ici...elle a pas fait des petits ???
> 
> 
> Bon en tout cas, moi, après un mot comme ça, je rentre pas dans ta voiture sofi !!! Nan mais, est-ce que j'ai une gueule d'encombrant !!!!??!! :mouais: :rose:



Dooooool ... j'parlais des parasols et des glacières !!!


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Juin 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Quelle bonne idée ... commence a m'courir la Salamandre ... j'la tiens plus



Bien, bien, alors, c'est entendu pour un ch'ti apero après les coups de soleil, j'éspère qu'elle va pas fondre la salamandre, hein...


----------



## mado (3 Juin 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ce qui est bien c'est que statistiquement on devrait pas avoir de vent (avec ce qu'on bouffe en ce moment !!)
> 
> Pour ceux qui le désirent, je peux mettre à disposition la reproduction d'une carte récente(avec tous les hameaux) pour se rendre sur les lieux, pour des raisons de copyright je ne donnes pas le lien publiquement mais volontiers par MP
> 
> D'ailleur Macelene, si on se fixait un point précis je pourrais le mettre en évidence sur la carte...



Devrait même faire plutôt chaud si j'en crois monsieur météo ce matin 

Et je veux bien la carte monsieur le modo


----------



## sylko (3 Juin 2006)

Je serais à Aix en Provence, mercredi, jeudi et vendredi. Ca serait trop nul, que je reparte du sud de la France, sans vous faire un p'tit coucou.   Me réjouis de vous revoir.  




*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )
- Teo + Dad
- MAcelene & C°...  
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (n'est pas le ballon cité ci-dessus)  
- Sylko et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 




* heuuuuu ???*

- Taho! (j'en sais rien...)
- Joanes & family
- valo et sa barbe  
- Lio70 (j'voudrais bien mais rouler 2 x 1000 bornes pour une AES d'1 jour...) 







*ça va pas non !!! *


- les moustiques
- alèm & Nat qui seront dans un combi VW jaune 
- rezba peut pas, il a piscine.
- WebO
- Dool
- La SAGEsse pensera à vous... :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juin 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )
- Teo + Dad
- MAcelene & C°...  
- Sylko et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 




* heuuuuu ???*

- Taho! (j'en sais rien...)
- Joanes & family
- valo et sa barbe  
- Lio70 (j'voudrais bien mais rouler 2 x 1000 bornes pour une AES d'1 jour...) 







*ça va pas non !!! *


- les moustiques
- alèm & Nat qui seront dans un combi VW jaune 
- rezba peut pas, il a piscine.
- WebO
- Dool
- La SAGEsse pensera à vous... :love:
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (ira peut être se pendre à la branche d'un olivier)


----------



## Taho! (4 Juin 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )
- Teo + Dad
- MAcelene & C°...  
- Sylko et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 




* heuuuuu ???*

- Joanes & family
- valo et sa barbe  
- Lio70 (j'voudrais bien mais rouler 2 x 1000 bornes pour une AES d'1 jour...) 







*ça va pas non !!! *


- les moustiques
- alèm & Nat qui seront dans un combi VW jaune 
- rezba peut pas, il a piscine.
- WebO
- Dool
- La SAGEsse pensera à vous... :love:
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (ira peut être se pendre à la branche d'un olivier) 
- Taho!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2006)

Quoi ? y a les filles qui viennent et qui veulent pas que t'y sois ?


----------



## Taho! (4 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ? y a les filles qui viennent et qui veulent pas que t'y sois ?


j'aime ça quand tu postes des messages qui ne veulent rien dire... :love:


----------



## Talchan (6 Juin 2006)

euh moi aussi je vais venir, je sais que c'est un peu tard pour prévenir  je suis toujours partante pour une partie de ballon  et puis je prendrais un back gammon pour les amateurs


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2006)

y'a un point de rendez-vous précis ? Ou du réseau qui fonctionne une fois là-bas pour vous retrouver le cas échéant ? Je n'ai pas de 4x4 pour passer l'eau d'ailleurs, et la Vel Satis aime pas trop le sable mouillé


----------



## mado (6 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> y'a un point de rendez-vous précis ? Ou du réseau qui fonctionne une fois là-bas pour vous retrouver le cas échéant ? Je n'ai pas de 4x4 pour passer l'eau d'ailleurs, et la Vel Satis aime pas trop le sable mouillé


J'en ai parlé avec Elene hier. On se disait qu'on pourrait se donner rdv aux Salins. Et après, ou plutôt sinon, j'imagine que les portables passent. Où alors il faudra être sûrs de bien se faire voir  (tu en doutes ?  )

Reste à fixer un créneau horaire. Vers 11h00, ça vous semble jouable les pique-niqueurs ?


----------



## teo (6 Juin 2006)

je me dis que ça doit être possible de notre coté ! En cas de pépins, je vous appelle


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2006)

.. hello les zamis... passe pas souvent mais je vois avec grand plaisir que la liste s'allonge... 


 Talchan  


Nicogala nous a conconté un super plan des Salins de Giraud... via lui

LEs mobiles passent Teo.. 

Notez le rendez-vous: *Carrefour de la D36 avec l'avenue Joseph Imbert... à 11 heures* 

Faudrait être nouille pour se louper... :rateau:   


Il y a encore quelques indécis...!!!  alors vous vous décidez...

Va faire un temps superbe.. youpiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :love:


----------



## sofiping (7 Juin 2006)

Eh oui ... et y aura Talchan ... c'est vous dire !!!  

Me demande si ce serait  pas une bonne idée de laisser 2 tricotins chez LePurfils et la Sagesse ...  histoire qu'ils ne s'ennuient pas trop en attendant ...


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Nicogala nous a conconté un super plan des Salins de Giraud... via lui
> 
> LEs mobiles passent Teo..
> (...)



pour le plan, j'ai tjs rien reçu 

Pour les mobiles, c'est cool


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juin 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*

- Dos Jones et ses Jonettes... ( A priori on sera 3 pour le pique-nique)*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )
- Teo + Dad
- MAcelene & C°...  
- Sylko et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 




* heuuuuu ???*

- Joanes & family
- valo et sa barbe  
- Lio70 (j'voudrais bien mais rouler 2 x 1000 bornes pour une AES d'1 jour...) 







*ça va pas non !!! *


- les moustiques
- alèm & Nat qui seront dans un combi VW jaune 
- rezba peut pas, il a piscine.
- WebO
- Dool
- La SAGEsse pensera à vous... :love:
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (ira peut être se pendre à la branche d'un olivier) 
- Taho! 

*PS : On devrait dormir aux Salins la veille. Hotel "La Camargue" si y'en a qui veulent venir dîner avec nous... DJ


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Juin 2006)

*PS : On devrait dormir aux Salins la veille. Hotel "La Camargue" si y'en a qui veulent venir dîner avec nous... DJ


Heuuuu, moi je veux bien voir du monde la veille même si je ne viens pas à Beauduc dimanche... Un peu plus d'explications?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juin 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuu, moi je veux bien voir du monde la veille même si je ne viens pas à Beauduc dimanche... Un peu plus d'explications?


C'est simple, mon amie et moi dormirons le samedi soir aux Salins où nous dînerons aussi... Le dimanche on ira à Beauduc passer la journée.

Rien n'empêche de se retrouver le samedi soir pour un resto histoire de prendre de l'avance pour le pique-nique du dimanche...


----------



## nicogala (7 Juin 2006)

Bon en fait mon plan était prêt, manquaient une ou deux précisions d'Hélène (m'en fous je balance!  ) donc j'envoie... 


Pis non tiens, je donnes les liens, après tout les fichiers seront plus là d'ici qques jours donc ..;  , voici donc l plan de l'endroit du rdv (à 11h) et la carte pour arriver à Salin ou à Beauduc pour ceux qui rateraient le rdv (il faut donc passer par Faraman  )

Pour teo, je peux éventuellement venir en Fiat Uno de combat... pas qu'elle s'enlise pas mais au moins elle est légère à pousser :rateau:

Finalement nous aurons un peu de vent et de nuages... j'en déduis du vent d'est, donc moins pénible... espérons.

allé, à dimache


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Juin 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> C'est simple, mon amie et moi dormirons le samedi soir aux Salins où nous dînerons aussi... Le dimanche on ira à Beauduc passer la journée.
> 
> Rien n'empêche de se retrouver le samedi soir pour un resto histoire de prendre de l'avance pour le pique-nique du dimanche...




Bien, bien!
Je vais donc en parler au purfils et ce serait sympa que d'autres se joignent à nous!


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2006)

oh on est arrivé une fois jusque sur la plage, c'est surtout qu'on ne passera pas la rivère avec ! 
En cas d'impossibilité d'arriver sur le sable, le daddy profitera d'une voiture plus robuste pour les derniers metres 

merci pour le plan  on sera là à 11h  c'est confirmé à l'instant avec Monsieur Mon Père 

_Edit: pour le samedi et le dimanche soir, je ne sais pas encore, ça dépendra de la pêche de MMP 

On amène un parasol et une paire de chaise de jardin en tout cas..._


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juin 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bien, bien!
> Je vais donc en parler au purfils et ce serait sympa que d'autres se joignent à nous!


C'est surtout que pour nous 3h30/4h de routes pour venir au pique-nique ça nous fesait lever tôt...  
Avec cette option on partira tranquile le samedi en début d'après-midi, on joue les beaufs sur la route pour emmerder les routiers et on sera frais et dispo pour le dimanche. Par contre on sait pas encore quoi emmener. Liquide ou solide ? Si y'a barbecue je ferais bien des gambas moi...

PS : Pour la plage je y'a déja été au printemps de ch'ais plus quelle année mais j'ai les plans...


----------



## La SAGEsse (7 Juin 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> on joue les beaufs sur la route pour emmerder les routiers




Ca c'est très bien!!! 


Quoi, moi? 
Non, je n'ai rien contre les routiers...


----------



## Stargazer (7 Juin 2006)

Et c'est là qu'il faut dire camion ..? :rateau:


----------



## teo (7 Juin 2006)

En fait oui. Pique nique mais on amène quoi à part de la crème solaire, des chaises de jardin, des lunettes de soleil, les serviettes de plage, de l'eau pour pas se déshydrater, un parasol, un maillot, les schlapettes de combat ?

en gros quoi... pas qu'on amène tous des chips et du ragondin à cuire


----------



## sofiping (7 Juin 2006)

Si on fait un bon feu ...chacun amène des trucs a faire cuire dessus ... on mélange tout et on pioche ... plus les petits a coté ... on fait un genre de buffet pique nique ... 

Non ???oui???

On peux faire des feux là bas ?


----------



## nicogala (7 Juin 2006)

Légalement ? Non, Bouches-du-Rhône oblige... déjà qu'on a pas droit d'accèder aux massifs forestiers (même s'il n'y a pas un arbre du tout) entre juin et septembre, tu risques pas d'avoir le droit de faire un feu. En revanche il est toujours possible d'en faire évidement, de jouer l'ignorance et montrer sa bonne foi en ayant respecté un max de principes de sécurité 



			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Si on fait un bon feu ...chacun amène des trucs a faire cuire dessus ...


Bon, j'amène ma soeur alors... 
C'est bête au boulôt j'ai rien qui se prête à un barbecue ou un pique-nique... à part des épices à saupoudrer éventuellement... un potage d'asperge ça risque de pas être pratique


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juin 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Légalement ? Non, Bouches-du-Rhône oblige... déjà qu'on a pas droit d'accèder aux massifs forestiers (même s'il n'y a pas un arbre du tout) entre juin et septembre, tu risques pas d'avoir le droit de faire un feu. En revanche il est toujours possible d'en faire évidement, de jouer l'ignorance et montrer sa bonne foi en ayant respecté un max de principes de sécurité
> 
> Bon, j'amène ma soeur alors...
> C'est bête au boulôt j'ai rien qui se prête à un barbecue ou un pique-nique... à part des épices à saupoudrer éventuellement... un potage d'asperge ça risque de pas être pratique


Faut emmener son Barbuc ou son bois ?


----------



## macelene (7 Juin 2006)

super sympa DJ de faire tant de route pour vous joindre à nous...:rose:......


Bon pour Teo... plus de rivière tout est à sec à moins qu'il ne pleuve...:rateau: ...


Sinon pas de feu... sauf sur un barbecue portable en terre style Canoun... 

SUrtout s'il  y a du vent... 

"Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliquer......"

JE vais tâcher de vous faire des tellines (suis pas sûre que vous allez en pêcher  :rateau....elles seront froides mais tant pis...

Prévoir de l'eau... du vin du pain et des jeux...

En fait on apporte ce que l'on veut... ...



Heureusement que Nico est là pour tout faire...le road book, la météo... 


Well à très vite :love:


----------



## teo (8 Juin 2006)

_Note personnelle: si Teo fait du taboulé: en faire moins que pour le pique-nique parisien _


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*

- Dos Jones et ses Jonettes... ( A priori on sera 3 pour le pique-nique)*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et ses civelles ...
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )
- Teo + Dad
- MAcelene & C°...  
- Sylko et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 
- Talchan 




* heuuuuu ???*

- Joanes & family
- valo et sa barbe  
- Lio70 (j'voudrais bien mais rouler 2 x 1000 bornes pour une AES d'1 jour...) 







*ça va pas non !!! *


- les moustiques
- alèm & Nat qui seront dans un combi VW jaune  (menteurs ! )
- rezba peut pas, il a piscine.
- WebO
- Dool
- La SAGEsse pensera à vous... :love:
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (ira peut être se pendre à la branche d'un olivier) 
- Taho! 



 Juste pour savoir à peu près combien nous serons.

 M'sieur Joanes (c'est Elio qui demande ) ?
 Grug, pas de pique nique donc ?


----------



## dool (9 Juin 2006)

P'naise, faut tout faire à sa place la Talchan !!!


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Juin 2006)

*un peu qu'je viens ...*

- Dos Jones et ses Jonettes... ( A priori on sera 3 pour le pique-nique)*
- Sofiping et ses squlettes ...
- la(n)guille et (peut être) ses civelles ... 
- nicogala selon précisions de l'en-tête de cette liste... 
- mado, léna, élio
- y&b euh ... tout seul, à moins que d'ici là  (mais pour les nains on vera l'année prochaine )
- Teo + Dad
- MAcelene & C°...  
- Sylko et sa célèbre Sylkomobile 
- Talchan 




* heuuuuu ???*

- Joanes & family
- valo et sa barbe  
- Lio70 (j'voudrais bien mais rouler 2 x 1000 bornes pour une AES d'1 jour...) 







*ça va pas non !!! *


- les moustiques
- alèm & Nat qui seront dans un combi VW jaune  (menteurs ! )
- rezba peut pas, il a piscine.
- WebO
- Dool
- La SAGEsse pensera à vous... :love:
- lepurfilsdelasagesse (ira peut être se pendre à la branche d'un olivier) 
- Taho!


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2006)

J'suis pas bien réveillée ou quoi ? C'est quoi ta MAJ ?


----------



## Taho! (9 Juin 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> P'naise, faut tout faire à sa place la Talchan !!!


Si il y a des assistantes, il y a des assisté(e)s 

 talchan !


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'suis pas bien réveillée ou quoi ? C'est quoi ta MAJ ?



j'ai rajouté un "peut être" pour mes civelles...
vu que Marie est malade...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'suis pas bien réveillée ou quoi ? C'est quoi ta MAJ ?




*Toi t'as ENCORE*
trop été au soleil ces derniers jours !


----------



## sylko (9 Juin 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> .. hello les zamis... passe pas souvent mais je vois avec grand plaisir que la liste s'allonge...
> 
> 
> Talchan
> ...



Très sympa le coin! Je ne vais pas mettre mon t-shirt rouge à croix blanche.  Je le réserve pour narguer mes collègues français, mercredi prochain. 

http://www.web-provence.com/balades/camargue-2-14.htm


----------



## Talchan (9 Juin 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> P'naise, faut tout faire à sa place la Talchan !!!



t'as raison j'sais rien faire:rose:


----------



## dool (9 Juin 2006)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> t'as raison j'sais rien faire:rose:




OOOooooohhhh mais bien sûr que si !!!!!!Mes papilles s'en souviennent encore et pleurent jours et nuits pour retrouver ton seul grand savoir faire !!!!!!......

Si on peux plus taquiner une taïchipowergirl !!!!


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2006)

... _Biiiiiiiiiiip... vous êtes sur le répondeur du modérateur [MGZ] alèm actuellement en vacances... merci de laisser un message et de transférer 5,000$ sur mon compte en suisse si la demande  est urgente, demandez un virement express sur mon compte privé directement auprès de la banque de Lausanne :  WebOliver&SuperMoquette_. Merci d'avance.





_ps : oui, c'est con, je suis chez macelene et je ne viendrais pas ce ouikinde, je sais, c'est con mais on a tous des obligations... hein ! En tout cas, amusez-vous bien ! _


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2006)

Tu seras maudit jusqu'à la 3ème génération  

(Désolée Nat :love


----------



## rezba (10 Juin 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Très sympa le coin! Je ne vais pas mettre mon t-shirt rouge à croix blanche. Je le réserve pour narguer mes collègues français, mercredi prochain.
> 
> http://www.web-provence.com/balades/camargue-2-14.htm




Je sais que ça n'a rien à voir, mais j'ai trouvé une très belle promotion sur des bougies magiques qui se rallument quand on les éteint, sur un site suisse... 

Ok, je sors.
:rateau:


----------



## mado (10 Juin 2006)

Lieu de rdv : Les salins de Giraud vers 11h00 (Carrefour de la D36 avec l'avenue Joseph Imbert pour être précis ), le plan, la carte.

Pour les retardataires, les portables passent, faire demande de n° par mp, y'aura moyen de faire un radio guidage.

Pour la bouffe : chacun apporte son pique nique et plus si affinités  (J'ai pas trop suivi le plan BBQ..)

Pour l'after : apéro chez les sages de Nîmes


Voilà.. C'est simple non ? 


Heu, je reviens de la mer, elle est super froide !


----------



## nicogala (10 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Heu, je reviens de la mer, elle est super froide !


... ben va falloir compenser...


----------



## macelene (11 Juin 2006)

Mado a tout dit... Donc reste plus qu'à penser à demain... ...


on compensera l'eau froide, je n'oublie pas les glaçons... le thermos de café... la prune... :rateau:...

Sylko nous a rejoint ce matin juste avant de renvoyer Alem et N. dans leur foyer... (ps: Alem j'ai retouvé des trucs sous le lit... :mouais:... paquet poste en Vue...  )

Attendons Sofiping de bonne heure  :rateau: ...

Salut à tous et :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu seras maudit jusqu'à la 3ème génération
> 
> (Désolée Nat :love




bon d'accord... pfff.... :love:

pensez à trouver un truc permettant à sylko de repérer sa "clef" de voiture... il m'a angoissé ce matin : il était tout énervé. Vous savez pas ce que ça peut faire à un c&#339;ur fragile de voir un truc comme ça : Sylko énervé. Sisi ! j'vous jure !! il avait perdu son flegme !!  

ps : bises sylko !! :love:



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sylko nous a rejoint ce matin juste avant de renvoyer Alem et N. dans leur foyer... (ps: Alem j'ai retouvé des trucs sous le lit... :mouais:... paquet poste en Vue...  )



ah ouais... :mouais: j'suis sûr que c'est un coup de Gump !! :mouais:  (ps : elle est pas trop sale ma chaussette ? )


----------



## macelene (11 Juin 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon d'accord... pfff.... :love:
> 
> pensez à trouver un truc permettant à sylko de repérer sa "clef" de voiture... il m'a angoissé ce matin : il était tout énervé. Vous savez pas ce que ça peut faire à un cur fragile de voir un truc comme ça : Sylko énervé. Sisi ! j'vous jure !! il avait perdu son flegme !!
> 
> ...





Déjà  dans le nid... ou dans un camping wifi ... :mouais: 
   

Retrouvé Gump en train de faire la chasse à Achile     mais trouvé aussi Ericson...  tu savais ...???


----------



## sylko (11 Juin 2006)

Nous embarquons. A tout de suiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite.


----------



## nicogala (11 Juin 2006)

P@#&#8734;n je suis encore à la bourre... :affraid: ....


----------



## mado (11 Juin 2006)

Partis aussi


----------



## Lio70 (11 Juin 2006)

Moi pas  

Allez, amusez-vous bien   
On se reverra à une autre occasion...


----------



## nicogala (11 Juin 2006)

Quoi ? Je suis le premier à poster ? Dans la douleur... les pieds et les genoux brûlés par le soleil et exténué d'avoir trop nagé avec les sirènes... mais content, très content 

Les photos ! Les photos ! Les photos ! Elles parleront mieux que moi dans l'état où je suis  
(Y'aura des galeries Off ? )

Sur ce 'spirine, biaffine et hop la viande dans le torchon !


----------



## mado (11 Juin 2006)

Ça chauffe un peu ici aussi 

Je regrette pas mon demi tour un peu trash, la route de la Camargue était magnifique sous le soleil couchant :love: Je me serais bien arrêtée manger dans une petite auberge.. Ben oui, encore faim 

Parmi les commentaires de Léna et Elio ce soir : sont vraiment sympas tous ces gens. Et Olivier il était allé chez le coiffeur, pas comme Fabien  Pour eux pas de nicogala qui tienne, ce sera Tresseman je pense..

Pour les photos, je suis un peu déçue des miennes.. mais y'aura une petite galerie.


----------



## sofiping (11 Juin 2006)

Waouuuuuuuuu ... les kiters de la mort qui tue !!!

Ben a peu prés la même chose ...sauf que moi c'est pas les genoux ... c'est les épaules qui sont un peu rouges ... pareil pour les photos ...  :love:  

J'ai pas de biafiiiiiiiiiine !!!:mouais: 

Edith  Moidonc : Grillée par Mado ... troizzzzz !!!


----------



## y&b (11 Juin 2006)

Rentré en coupant par la Camargues aussi avec rizières, taureaux et beaucoup de voitures aussi , mais dans le sens contraire. 
Point besoin de biafine , mais c'est sans doute parcequ'on est resté un peu moins longtemps ! 
En tout cas super idée pour une chouette journée. 
A refaire ! :love:

D'ailleurs y a pas quelqu'un qui devait faire un apéro ... :rateau:


----------



## sylko (11 Juin 2006)

Journée superbe, avec des personnes qui l'étaient tout autant.

Heureux d'avoir mis de nouveaux visages, sur les pseudos qui peuplent ce forum.

Par contre, les coups de soleil que je me suis rammassé. Je vous dis pas.  
J'aurais dû placer des bandes autocollantes en forme de croix sur mon corps. Je n'aurais pas eu besoin de mettre mon t-shirt à croix blanche, pour le match de mardi.

J'ai déchargé mes (vos) photos chez Macalene. Elle se fera un plaisir de faire une galerie. 

Il y en a quelques unes de très sympas. Je vous laisse. Je quitte Avignon, à 4 heures du mat, pour rentrer au bercail.


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Juin 2006)

mouais, on a ri....

  :love:


----------



## dool (12 Juin 2006)

Allez-y continuez, continuez....vous genez pas !!!  :mouais: 

 


Bon au moins je sais maintenant pourquoi j'ai les boules !! 



En tout cas, j'espère qu'il y en a une qui a bien noyé ses 40 piges !!!  :love:


----------



## sylko (12 Juin 2006)

Dommage que je n'avais pas mon t-shirt.


----------



## nicogala (12 Juin 2006)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais dû placer des bandes autocollantes en forme de croix sur mon corps. Je n'aurais pas eu besoin de mettre mon t-shirt à croix blanche, pour le match de mardi.


J'ai pensé exactement la même chose en regardant mes pieds : tu aurais même du en mettre sur le front 
(aujourd'hui j'ai bossé pieds-nu... les chaussures de sécu c'est pour dans qques jours... pas possible autrement  )

En tout cas je crois que maintenant je connais un sport où les Suisses sont pas trop mauvais : le Sieston !  Mais faut avouer que vous avez développé une technique révolutionnaire : le vautrage facial :love: (espère qu'il y a des 'tophs...)


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Juin 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs y a pas quelqu'un qui devait faire un apéro ... :rateau:




Mais on vous attendez...


----------



## mado (12 Juin 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Waouuuuuuuuu ... les kiters de la mort qui tue !!!


Groupies en action


----------



## y&b (12 Juin 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Mais on vous attendez...


Je parlais d'un apéro antérieur ! 

Sinon, ç'aurait été avec plaisir, mais beaucoup de taf m'attendait pour aujourd'hui, et la civelle de la'(n)guille avait ça dose ! Alors on a tracé direct ! :rose:
Mais ce n'est que partie remise ! 



			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Groupies en action



    c'est encore plus flagrant en photo !


----------



## mado (12 Juin 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais d'un apéro antérieur !



Pour rester dans les métaphores du moment, 1 partout, balle au centre. La première fois défection des nimois (ça n'étonnera personne  ) Et hier... euh, c'est de la faute de sylko, il a trop dormi, on arrivait pas à le réveiller  (Va falloir muscler votre jeu demain soir )


----------



## dool (12 Juin 2006)

On ne voit pas bien les squelettes sur la photo !!!!!


 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2006)

*Ah oui... les squelettes!  Je veux voir les squelettes!  *


----------



## Talchan (12 Juin 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> On ne voit pas bien les squelettes sur la photo !!!!!
> 
> 
> :love:



euh ! y'avait trop de vent on a pas pu les sortir


----------



## nicogala (12 Juin 2006)

Ben j'aurais du en mettre je crois...


----------



## sofiping (12 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *Ah oui... les squelettes!  Je veux voir les squelettes!  *



Aaaaaarghhh ... elles sont restées dans le sac ... jetais trop bien les doigts de pied dans le sable .... et puis en fait j'ai bien fait vu le coup de soleil sur les pieds ... bonjour le décor   

Mais pour les fetichistes je mettrais une photo quand même dans ma galerie  
... si j'y arrive un jour ... je suis dessus depuis ce midi et je suis pas rendue !!!  :bebe:


    je viens de voir les pieds du dessus ... je reviens sur ce que j'ai dis ...je n'ai pas de coup de soleil sur les pieds  :hosto:


----------



## sofiping (12 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Groupies en action



Attention a ce que vous aller poster comme photos :mouais:


----------



## mado (12 Juin 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> je viens de voir les pieds du dessus ... je reviens sur ce que j'ai dis ...je n'ai pas de coup de soleil sur les pieds  :hosto:


Tu sais les marseillais, faut toujours qu'ils exagèrent...  

edith pour sofi, je répète edith pour sofi , juste celle là  Promis.


----------



## nicogala (12 Juin 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Attention a ce que vous aller poster comme photos :mouais:


... comme celles qui riment avec l'étang de je me caresse les Vacarès ? :mouais:


----------



## dool (12 Juin 2006)

Les fesses vers le ciel...plus près de toi mon diiieuuuuu !! (Dieu des tellines of courses ! )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Juin 2006)

*Ma foi, ici on se régale*
avec les restes de l'apéro qu'on avait préparé hier.


----------



## La SAGEsse (12 Juin 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Les fesses vers le ciel...plus près de toi mon diiieuuuuu !! (Dieu des tellines of courses ! )



Dis donc, c'est quoi cette position?


----------



## sofiping (13 Juin 2006)

*Oui , j'autorise Sofiping a poster des photos avec des bouts de mon corp. * 
Aller quoi ...dites oui... elles sont chouettes   

- Talchan ... elle m'a déja dit oui ... tans pis si elle s'en souvient pô !   
-
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## y&b (13 Juin 2006)

*Oui , j'autorise Sofiping a poster des photos avec des bouts de mon corp. * 
Aller quoi ...dites oui... elles sont chouettes   

- Talchan ... elle m'a déja dit oui ... tans pis si elle s'en souvient pô !   
- Ben oui alors mais je m'en souviens déjà plus   (y&b)
-
-
-
-


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2006)

*Oui , j'autorise Sofiping a poster des photos avec des bouts de mon corp. * 
Aller quoi ...dites oui... elles sont chouettes   

- Talchan ... elle m'a déja dit oui ... tans pis si elle s'en souvient pô !   
- Ben oui alors mais je m'en souviens déjà plus   (y&b)
- Je dis oui mais d'ici qu'elle soit finie, la galerie, j'aurais peut-être changé d'avis  (mado)
-
-
-


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Juin 2006)

*Oui , j'autorise Sofiping a poster des photos avec des bouts de mon corp. * 
Aller quoi ...dites oui... elles sont chouettes   

- Talchan ... elle m'a déja dit oui ... tans pis si elle s'en souvient pô !   
- Ben oui alors mais je m'en souviens déjà plus   (y&b)
- Je dis oui mais d'ici qu'elle soit finie, la galerie, j'aurais peut-être changé d'avis  (mado)
- bon, d'accord, mais que celles ou.... (la(n)guille) 
-
-


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ma foi, ici on se régale*
> avec les restes de l'apéro qu'on avait préparé hier.


 
Au fait, avant qu'on se fasse engueuler , y'a session de rattrapage jeudi soir, au Bar du Musée, avec le Sieur teo et ceux qui veulent. (en cas d'envahissement pour cause de foot, on avisera) on dit vers 19h00 ?


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Juin 2006)

cool, ok, d'accord...

pour raisons footbalistiques, on avisera pas... on tirera à vue...


----------



## nicogala (13 Juin 2006)

*Oui , j'autorise Sofiping a poster des photos avec des bouts de mon corp. * 
Aller quoi ...dites oui... elles sont chouettes   

- Talchan ... elle m'a déja dit oui ... tans pis si elle s'en souvient pô !   
- Ben oui alors mais je m'en souviens déjà plus   (y&b)
- Je dis oui mais d'ici qu'elle soit finie, la galerie, j'aurais peut-être changé d'avis  (mado)
- bon, d'accord, mais que celles ou.... (la(n)guille) 
- Je me demande si je suis pas déjà en train de le regretter...:rateau: (nicogala)
-
-


----------



## Talchan (13 Juin 2006)

*Oui , j'autorise Sofiping a poster des photos avec des bouts de mon corp. * 
Aller quoi ...dites oui... elles sont chouettes   

- Talchan ... elle m'a déja dit oui ... tans pis si elle s'en souvient pô !   
- Ben oui alors mais je m'en souviens déjà plus   (y&b)
- Je dis oui mais d'ici qu'elle soit finie, la galerie, j'aurais peut-être changé d'avis  (mado)
- bon, d'accord, mais que celles ou.... (la(n)guille) 
- Je me demande si je suis pas déjà en train de le regretter...:rateau: (nicogala)
- Même pas peur ... euh peut être que je devrais (talchan)
-


----------



## Grug2 (13 Juin 2006)

:affraid: c'est quoi ces demandes d'autorisation, les moustiques camarguais seraient ils porteur de maladies dégénérescentes ? :affraid:


----------



## sofiping (13 Juin 2006)

Elle arrive ...elle arrive !!!
Rien a voir avec les moustiques ... on en a pas vu un seul  
Non Grug ...nous etions sur une plage ...et donc ... a moitié nu pour certains


----------



## dool (13 Juin 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Non Grug ...nous etions sur une plage ...et donc ... a moitié nu pour certains




ALORS OUI j'autorise Sofi à tout divulguer !!!!


----------



## Taho! (13 Juin 2006)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, et ces photos ?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juin 2006)

*Oui , j'autorise Sofiping a poster des photos avec des bouts de mon corp. * 
Aller quoi ...dites oui... elles sont chouettes   

- Talchan ... elle m'a déja dit oui ... tans pis si elle s'en souvient pô !   
- Ben oui alors mais je m'en souviens déjà plus   (y&b)
- Je dis oui mais d'ici qu'elle soit finie, la galerie, j'aurais peut-être changé d'avis  (mado)
- bon, d'accord, mais que celles ou.... (la(n)guille) 
- Je me demande si je suis pas déjà en train de le regretter...:rateau: (nicogala)
- Même pas peur ... euh peut être que je devrais (talchan)
- Dos Jones ok... ça me fera un souvenir d'avant les cloques...


----------



## sofiping (14 Juin 2006)

En fait je flood pas ...je regarde juste si la galerie est dans ma signature :rose:

Yeeeeeeees .... nous avons reussit Webo ... elle est la dessous ... pfiouuu ; m'a fait transpirer celle la !!!




(Eh sans déc ... vous croyez tout de même pas que j'ai oublié la moitié des lettres dans les commentaires sous les photos ... je sais pas a quel moment elles ont disparu ... faites preuve d'imagination svp... )


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2006)

Bon, maintenant à la douche, parce que bon, on a sué*...  

Ouais, sympa les photos, la mer, les filles, tout ça...    _Et pendant ce temps je bossais, moa_.  

* enfin, surtout toi...


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2006)

Belle collaboration franco-suisse 

Quelques unes ici aussi..


----------



## teo (14 Juin 2006)

Autorisation tardive accordée pour la diffusion des photos de ma trombine, si autorisation il me faut donner 


(très cool galeries  )

PS: vous avez manqué une after nimoise fort délicieuse :love:
La Sagesse est aussi un Chef  comme le Purfils 


Edit: pitin, le _bleu blanc rouge_, il était trop trop trop... enfin, bon je me... on se comprend hein ? :love: 

J'aurai du rester plus longtemps dans l'eau


----------



## sylko (14 Juin 2006)

Bravo et merci pour les galeries. 

Macelene, si l'envie te prend, tu peux mettre nos photos collectives en ligne.  

Parce que je suis sous l'eau ...au boulot!  :hein:


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2006)

Superbes photos, à vous faire regretter de ne pas être venu !


----------



## sofiping (14 Juin 2006)

Je change juste la galerie de place .... 

*Beauduc 2006
*
Je viens de revoir la galerie ... les commentaires sont trop nazes  
Pis j'me suis mélangé les pinceaux avec un prénom je crois :rose:


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2006)

En tout cas, sofiping vient de mettre le pied sur la troisième marche du podium provisoire d'un des plus fameux concours de Rendez-vous : le *portrait d'Elio* !
:love:


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2006)

Sauf qu'elle l'appelle teo parfois, mais bon 

Sont où les autres ?


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2006)

Y'a celles de WebO, mes préférées. Je sais pas où elles sont, sur un espace helvétique neutre, j'imagine.
Après, y'en a plein d'alèm, mais je n'ai jamais eu l'honneur de les voir qu'à travers l'écran de ses multiples appareils...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'a celles de WebO, mes préférées. Je sais pas où elles sont, sur un espace helvétique neutre, j'imagine.



Elles sont... *là*...


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont... *là*...



Tu veux que je t'explique comment on fait un lien ?


----------



## sofiping (14 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Sauf qu'elle l'appelle teo parfois, mais bon
> 
> Sont où les autres ?



Le premier(e) qui se moque de mes commentaires ... je le boude rouge  


Les autres quoi ?
je vous mailerais queques tofs ... Si vous me laissez vos adresses par mp ...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je t'explique comment on fait un lien ?



sofiping m'a déjà tout expliqué...   D'ailleurs sofiping, très bien tes photos... et surtout les commentaires...   J'adore... :king: :style:


----------



## teo (14 Juin 2006)

WebO ça marche toujours pas 
Chais normal ?


Dans les séries Portraits d'Elio... je lui demandais de faire un sourire et il a fait une grimace _*terrible*_


----------



## sofiping (14 Juin 2006)

Bon y'a pas quelqun qui me prenais en photo pendant que je prenais Téo qui prenait Elio en photo ?


----------



## y&b (14 Juin 2006)

Elle sont top tes photos sofiping, bon c'est vrai que les commentaires ...  :rateau: 
Les tiennes auusi mado !


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2006)

L'eau avait l'air d'être froide 








PS: qu'est ce que c'est plat la mer chez vous! Faut faire 3 km pour avoir de l'eau au genoux non?


----------



## Talchan (14 Juin 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Le premier(e) qui se moque de mes commentaires ... je le boude rouge
> 
> 
> Les autres quoi ?
> je vous mailerais queques tofs ... Si vous me laissez vos adresses par mp ...


le premier(e) qui se moque de tes photos.... j'fais pareil sont très bien tes commentaires en tout cas j'ai bien rigolé


----------



## La SAGEsse (14 Juin 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Je change juste la galerie de place ....
> 
> *Beauduc 2006
> *
> ...




Bravo pour le photos, on s'y croit presque!!! 
Heuuuu, ce maillot là, en peau de serpent, je crois que je vois qui a mis ces fesses dedans, ben dis donc...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juin 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour le photos, on s'y croit presque!!!
> Heuuuu, ce maillot là, en peau de serpent, je crois que je vois qui a mis ces fesses dedans, ben dis donc...




*OUAIS ET HONNÊTEMENT *
on pensait pas que tu avais si mauvais goût !


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, sofiping vient de mettre le pied sur la troisième marche du podium provisoire d'un des plus fameux concours de Rendez-vous : le *portrait d'Elio* !
> :love:


 
bien raison. C'est Elio le plus beau. :love: 


(alice tient la corde chez les femmes en ce qui me concerne mais j'ai toujours eu peur de la police donc je vais pas le dire trop fort hein !!  )

donc  :

Ma Demoiselle Mado : t'es trop belle !! :love: (de la part de Nat aussi):love:


----------



## teo (14 Juin 2006)

Ma photo préférée, Mado(nne) à l'Enfant (Elio très fatigué et énervé  )





Il est temps d'aller voir les flamands roses...


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juin 2006)

Attention c'est dur...






Indice : Evènement récent...


----------



## La SAGEsse (15 Juin 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Attention c'est dur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Heuuuuu, le bourgogne là, c'est une erreur, non?


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2006)

*Collaboration Franco-Suisse...*  
avec l'aimable autorisation de Sylko... l'appareil étant passé entre un tas de mains... :rateau: 


Bravo à Mado et Sofiping... superbes  :love: ​


----------



## y&b (16 Juin 2006)

Mais c'est carement très joli tout ça :love:
Collaboration à réitérer ! J'ai hâte de voir quelle place va lui attribuer rezba pour le concours ! 

Merci pour cette bonne idée elen 



			
				La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuu, le bourgogne là, c'est une erreur, non?


:rose: Pas eu le temps d'aller chez mon caviste préféré !


----------



## sofiping (16 Juin 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est carement très joli tout ça :love:
> Collaboration à réitérer ! J'ai hâte de voir quelle place va lui attribuer rezba pour le concours !
> 
> Merci pour cette bonne idée elen



C'est trés clair ... Helène brigue le podium !!! :mouais:  

Bon aller ... affaire classée  
quan èss kon rcommmence


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> quan èss kon rcommmence


 
Autour du 14 juillet ? On peut pas se trouver un endroit sympa pour passer un jour ou deux ?


----------



## Amok (16 Juin 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Autorisation tardive accordée pour la diffusion des photos de ma trombine, si autorisation il me faut donner


Trop tard !


----------



## teo (16 Juin 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard !




Même pas mâle


----------



## sylko (16 Juin 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Collaboration Franco-Suisse...*
> 
> avec l'aimable autorisation de Sylko... l'appareil étant passé entre un tas de mains... :rateau: ​
> 
> Bravo à Mado et Sofiping... superbes  :love:​


 
Super boulot.   Je t'engage.


----------



## Taho! (16 Juin 2006)

Là, je m'en veux encore plus de ne pas être venu... 
Très belles photos !


----------



## y&b (16 Juin 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Là, je m'en veux encore plus de ne pas être venu...
> Très belles photos !



On peut pas tout faire non plus !   

Sinon, moi je suis assez partant pour remettre ça !

Note : ne pas oublier la crème solaire pour certains (es) :rateau:


----------



## Talchan (16 Juin 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Collaboration Franco-Suisse...*
> avec l'aimable autorisation de Sylko... l'appareil étant passé entre un tas de mains... :rateau:
> 
> 
> Bravo à Mado et Sofiping... superbes  :love: ​



trop forts les tographes  

elles sont superbes, un vrai régal, vivement la prochaine fois


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juin 2006)

De retour dans nos pénates...

J'ai essayé d'éviter les doublons et si certains les veulent en grosses définitions contactez moi en MP. Sur ce, je suis prêt à re-signer pour une prochaine fois vu que nous avons passé une agréable demi-journée en très bonne compagnie...

Au plaisir de vous revoir en chaire et en OS... 

PS : C'est ICI...


----------



## nicogala (19 Juin 2006)

Ahh... merci bien pour ces photos supplémentaires 

En plus on a le témoignage de la technique suisse de sieston en vautrage facial :love:
(... bigre, j'avais déjà la tête bien rosée... au fait ça y est j'ai pelé hier du front... les pieds c'est pas encore... mais j'ai pu recommencer à mettre les chaussures pour bosser )


----------



## y&b (20 Juin 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> ... J'ai essayé d'éviter les doublons et si certains les veulent en grosses définitions contactez moi en MP ...



Encore une belle série !  

Merci Dos Jones


----------



## nicogala (25 Juin 2006)

Allé, c'est ma dernière, elle date d'hier soir, oui oui vous lisez bien... 15 jours pour en arriver à...




Maintenant ça y est, je suis bronzé


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juin 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> 15 jours pour en arriver à...


*S'épiler*
les pieds ?


----------



## teo (25 Juin 2006)

heureusement que je suis pas rest&#233; aussi longtemps  mais bon... j'ai &#224; peine pris des couleurs


----------



## sylko (27 Juin 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Allé, c'est ma dernière, elle date d'hier soir, oui oui vous lisez bien... 15 jours pour en arriver à...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
J'ai un peu la même chose derrière les mollets.


----------

